#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-21
<Greedy> Шта је са http://www.fsnserbia.org/ ?
<nemysis> to je odavno down
<Greedy> Што?
<nemysis> nema niko volje da radi izgleda
<Greedy> Онда би требало да се склони линк са убунту-рс...
<nemysis> šteta za GNUzila bilo je to odlično, sreća skinuo sam sve sa w3mir lokalno
<radak> pozz
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<Atlantic777> Pozdrav!
<nemysis> Pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-22
<maletaski> http://mozilla-srbija.org/
<maletaski> nova verzija firefoxa je izašla
<promis> ne verujem da će ubuntu da se prebaci
<Beretta021> ljudovi pomagajte
<Beretta021> pukao mi je server
<maletaski> yo Beretta021
<Beretta021> i ne mogu da backupujem podatke
<Beretta021> lvm
<Beretta021> cao sale
<maletaski> Å¡ta te zeza?
<Beretta021> hdd otisao u 3 lepe
<maletaski> qq
<Beretta021> tj filesystem
<Beretta021> kernel panic
<maletaski> au
<Beretta021> a ne mogu da ga montiram
<Beretta021> posto mi kaze unknow filesystem LVM2_member
<maletaski> a jel to probaš hard u drugom kompu ili?
<Beretta021> da
<maletaski> i neće?
<Beretta021> cek nasao sam nesto
<Beretta021> brb
<maletaski> probaj sa nekim alatom za recovery
<Beretta021> uh bome ne ide
<Ddpbf> а?
<Beretta021> ooo djes dalibore
<Beretta021> ma pukao mi server
<Ddpbf> з
<Beretta021> pa ne mogu da montiram glupavi lvm
<Beretta021> napredujem
<Beretta021> damn it
<Beretta021> kernel panic
<Beretta021> uh
<maletaski1> PPA za novi ff 4 za ubuntu korisnike:   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-23
<Beretta021> promis ping
<promis> Beretta021: pong
<Beretta021> e jel si cackao sambu i nautilus?
<Beretta021> dolphin normalno sve vidi mrezu
<Beretta021> a nautilus ne hebe
<promis> nisam koristio sambu
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> ok
<Beretta021> dolphin je tu
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> idem da spavam
<Beretta021> ln
<promis> ćiao
<nemysis> laku noć
<Beretta021> usput sam skontao sta je fora
<Beretta021> :)
<maxxa> p0zz
<Punky> pozz
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<TildaTurn> o/
<nemysis> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-24
<promis> fantastic001_PC: kako je na gentu?
<Atlantic777> Mogu da odgovorim umesto njega? :D
<Atlantic777> Poz promis, Å¡ta se radi?! :D
<promis> razbija se glava nekim mudrolijama
<promis> nisam im baš dorastao, ali šta ću kad su me navukli mangupi
<promis> imam par dana im doakam
<promis> ako je to pravi izraz - doakam
<Atlantic777> Heh čime se to zanimaš?
<promis> teorijom i filozofijom društva
<promis> Dobar je LyX, koji to put već kažen ;), ima mogućnost za beleške
<promis> što je baš dobro
<promis> mada malo baguje prelom strana, ali ću to da rešavam na kraju
<promis> "Društveno-ekonomska struktura društva tako oblikuje društveni karakter članova društva da oni žele da čine ono što moraju."
<nemysis> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> promis: kamera na usb 1.1 portu, lsusb ne vidi model nikakav, cheesee radi, flash aplikacije na webu ne vide kameru. Ideja?
<nemysis> a Kernel
<Atlantic777> Misliš da li vidi u /dev?
<promis> kako može lsusb da je ne vidi, a cheese radi?
<nemysis> naravno da li je od Kernel-a podržano ili mora nešto da se instališe
<Atlantic777> lsusb kaže ovo: Bus 001 Device 014: ID 1e4e:0100
<Atlantic777> A cheesee radi.
<Atlantic777> To je do USB-a problem, na 2.0 bi se video i model.
<promis> ako cheese radi onda je kernel uradio svoje dobro
<promis> pa dobro, ipak je izbacio ID broj
<promis> a što se tiče flasha da li to uopšte radi sa linuxom?
<promis> koje su to aplikacije da probam ja
<Atlantic777> E nemam pojma, valjda hoće na chatroulette da ide.
<Atlantic777> Ne preporučujem ti da ideš tamo. :)
<promis> da, neću da idem tamo
<Atlantic777> Neko je navatao neke kurave tamo pa se klinčadija naložila. :D
<promis> http://wdawe.com/index.php/adobe-breaks-flash-for-linux-webcam-and?blog=1
<promis> mada je ovo matoro
<Atlantic777> Proveriću mada sumnjam da je to.
<Githzerai> z
<Atlantic777> z Githzerai
<Githzerai> Å¡a ima?
<promis> i kod mene piše cannot find camera
<Atlantic777> Ne znam onda... Ranije je valjda radilo. Možda je stvarno nešto do njih.
<Atlantic777> Iskopaću nešto, ja se ponadao da imaš nekog keca u rukavu. :P
<nikolam> tih sta vas je :P. Da vas je bilo ovoliko pre godinu dana, sad bi nam trebala 2 kanalaa :)
<promis> jel neko probao video chat iz gmail
<promis> nikolam: pola su botovi i veliki bratovi
<nikolam> promis, eh pa mozda al da je i tako bilo pre godinu dana, slavili bismo
<nikolam> al mislim, vecina su poznate face, stare kajle i sad ih pozdravljam :P
<promis> ne sum bil tuka prošlog ljita
<promis> mada si upravu, sa sve botovima 21 čovek u sobi jeste možda rekord
<promis> kao da brže radi ovaj Firefox 4
<nikolam> probacu sutra sad nemam zivaca. probao sam ff4 na win i posle sveze inst. , trebalo mi je 10+ minuta da ga namestim kako sam navikao..
<nikolam> nije to za mene, za mene je tradicionalni simanki (seamonkey).. sve lepo tamo gde je godinama i nema lutanja
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-25
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<touchsmart_> da li je neko budan?
<touchsmart_> ...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-26
<Dekili> Pozzz
<Dekili> jel moze mala pomoc
<Punky> reci
<Dekili> pokusavam da instaliram ubuntu 10.10
<Dekili> sa usba
<Punky> da
<Punky> da
<Dekili> USB
<Punky> i?
<Dekili> i kad treba da se startuje pise mi boot erorr
<Punky> kako si raspakovao ubuntu iso na flesku?
<Dekili> sa nekim programom
<Punky> unetbootin?
<Dekili> to
<Dekili> i jos jednim
<Punky> ako nisi, skini najnoviji unetbootin, pre toga (predpostavljam da sve to radis u Windowsu) formatiraj flesku, izbaci pa je ubaci i probaj ponovo
<Dekili> u biosu imam opcije za bootovanje sa USB FDD i USB ZIP
<Punky> usb fdd
<Dekili> ok
<Dekili> probacu
<Punky> ajd pa da vidimo
<Punky> tu sam ja, javi se
<Dekili> ocu ocu
<Dekili> hvala
<Punky> nema na cemu
<Dekili> opet ja i opet isto
<Dekili> Hellp
<promis> usb se tretira kao hdd
<promis> nikako usb fdd i usb zip
<Githzerai> Čisto zarad obavštenja: forum ne radi jer ima nekih problema sa norris.net, Ubuntuovim DNS serverom, na kojem je registrovan i naš domen.
<Githzerai> radi se na tome, al trebaće malko vremena da se utvrdi gde je zapelo...
<promis> Jel to pao sajt ili se meni samo čini?
<Githzerai> [23:25] <Githzerai> Čisto zarad obavštenja: forum ne radi jer ima nekih problema sa norris.net, Ubuntuovim DNS serverom, na kojem je registrovan i naš domen.
<nemysis> pa što se ponavljaš Githzera
<Githzerai> zbog promisa :)
<Githzerai> elem privremeno smo dostupni na  http://ubuntu-rs.org/forum/ (bez www), obzirom da je problem u poddomenima
<olujicz> Githzerai, ubaci to u topic
<Githzerai> ne očekujte da sve radi, ali makar kao privremeno rešenje
<Githzerai> olujicz: mrzi me da se opujem :P
<olujicz> ajd ja ću
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | VAŽNO: Zbog problema sa Ubuntuovim DNS serverom, na kojem je registrovan i naš domen, koristite sledeće adrese:  http://ubuntu-rs.org i http://ubuntu-rs.org/forum/ | Ukoliko ste ovde prvi put pogledajte: http://olujicz.ns-linux.org/pub/pametna_pitanja/
<olujicz> ok?
<Githzerai> može, mada će do ujutro valjda biti sređeno...
<olujicz> kada srede vrćemo na staro :)
<Githzerai> ma samo sam kopiraoo ceo forum na staru lokaciju i promenio putanju kolačića
<Githzerai> tako da će se samovratiti na staro... :)
<Githzerai> pojma nemam di je puklo....
<olujicz> možeš li da otvoriš ovu stranicu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr7-Qbbrwyw&feature=youtu.be
<olujicz> puca mi chromium kada krenem da otvorim
<Githzerai> da bez problema, FF4
<Githzerai> verovatno flash+chromium, standardna priča
<olujicz> hm, neće ni ff4
<olujicz> Å¡ta li sam mu sada sjebao :)
<Githzerai> terminal ispis
<olujicz> ABORT: Request 139.26: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<Githzerai> na čemu si?
<olujicz> izgleda nvidia...
<Githzerai> osim kokaina... naravno
<olujicz> ubuntu ođen
<Githzerai> tema površi?
<olujicz> elementary
<Githzerai> probaj da promeniš temu
<Githzerai> na default
<olujicz> proradilo u chromium u ff4 nije
<olujicz> označićemo kao rešeno :)
<olujicz> tnx
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-27
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | Problemi sa DNS serverom su sređeni, te sada sve radi kako treba. Izvinjenje svima zbog nedostupnosti. | Ukoliko ste ovde prvi put pogledajte: http://olujicz.ns-linux.org/pub/pametna_pitanja/
<Atlantic777> poz
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<promis> ć!
<blaeks> z
<nemysis> x
<olujicz> zna li neko cool domaći radio da ima isključivo rok i žešće stvari
<olujicz> i poželjno da ima online
<Atlantic777> olujicz: lust4trust :D
<olujicz> pa izgleda da tako ispada
<olujicz> samo Å¡to nas sokoj hebe
<olujicz> da li je neko probao xmms2
<olujicz> koliko sam razumeo, to je nešto slično kao mpd
<combuster> izgleda da jeste
<combuster> koristio sam xmms davno
<combuster> ali keca
<combuster> ne pamtim vise na sta je to licilo
<combuster> cini mi se da je radio kao obican media player
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-19
<SebojaND> odo narode laku noc
<frfx_cnf> jel ima nekoga?
<Atlantic777> uvek
<Atlantic777> samo pitaj
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, na forumu ubuntu.sr nema niko problema sa firefoxom i chrome, da li je to moguce? :D
<frfx_cnf> jedino ja imam problema :(
<frfx_cnf> rusi se stalno i fire i chrome
<Atlantic777> ne znam, nisam pratio temu
<frfx_cnf> nikada pre mi se nije rusio
<Atlantic777> imaš li neke pluginove?
<frfx_cnf> nemam
<frfx_cnf> na net-u sam nasao mogucnost lose ram memorije
<frfx_cnf> a skoro sam kupio jedan modul od 1gb
<Atlantic777> pa moguće
<frfx_cnf> samo imam problem sa pretazivacima
<Atlantic777> Da li si uradio ovo Å¡ta je aleksandar rekao?
<frfx_cnf> kakav bedak ako je memorija. probacu da je izvadim
<Atlantic777> vidi da li prijavljuje neke konkretne greške
<nikolja> pozdrav
<frfx_cnf> sta je aleksandar rekao?
<frfx_cnf> nikolja, poz
<Atlantic777> poz nikolja
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: da pokreneš iz terminala
<Atlantic777> e, ja moram da palim u Å¡kolu
<Atlantic777> čujemo se
<Atlantic777> poz
<frfx_cnf> poz :(
<nikolja> e, imam jedan problem... Meni Linux „jede“ slobodan prostor od kad sam ažurirao na novi kernel 3.0.0.17
<nikolja> od trenutka kad je završena instalacija
<nikolja> samo sam gledao u Konkiju kako mi nestaje 5.6gb :)
<nikolja> sinoć mi je ostalo 46mb slobodno
<nikolja> pa sam oslobodio još 2.6gb
<nikolja> jutros je osvanulo 1gb
<Atlantic777> nikolja: vidi sa baobab
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta ti jede
<Atlantic777> ili ncdu iz terminala
<nikolja> pregledao sam sinoć po folderima sa sudo du -Sm | sort -n
<Atlantic777> ma batali to
<Atlantic777> imaš lepo baobab :D
<Atlantic777> ili ncdu
<nikolja> aj sad ću da guglam
<nikolja> i da tražim
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install baobab ncdu
<Atlantic777> pa pokreneš ili jedan ili drugi
<Atlantic777> ncdu je ncurses aplikacija -> dakle terminal
<Atlantic777> a baobab je gtk, redovna gui aplikacija
<Atlantic777> u principu, rade isti posao
<nikolja> znam za baobab
<nikolja> ok
<frfx_cnf> da li neko mozda koristi ovde operu kao internet browser?
<frfx_cnf> jel ima nekoga?
<nikolja> Atlantic777: našao sam da mi /var/log/ zauzima 8gb
<nikolja> a sad se prirodno nameće pitanje
<nikolja> Å¡ta da radim sa toliko log fajlova
<nikolja> našao sam da ih mogu premestiti
<nikolja> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-rotate-log-files/
<Atlantic777> nikolja: možda je rsyslogd zakucao ili imaš neki problem pa stalno puni logove.
<nikolja> sad sam namesio
<nikolja> *namestio
<nikolja> stavio sam da ih kompresuje
<nikolja> i da ih obnavlja jednom sedmično
<nikolja> i izbrisao sam log od    gufw
<nikolja> koji je zauzimao 2.1gb  :)
<nikolja> i   „kern.log“  i „kern1.log“ koji su zauzimali po 2.5gb
<Atlantic777> koji će ti fw?
<nikolja> misliš da mi ne treba zid?
<Atlantic777> aha, ako si izra rootera ne treba ti
<Atlantic777> iza*
<nikolja> tako da sam sad oslobodio 8.6 gb
<Atlantic777> to nešto nije baš ok
<Atlantic777> možemo da proverimo kad se vrne kući
<nikolja> nemam ruter
<nikolja> imam onaj adsl modem
<Atlantic777> na usb?
<Atlantic777> koji modem?
<Atlantic777> U suštini, verovatno ti ne treba nikakav dodatni fw ako nemaš servere koji slušaju na nekim portovima.
<nikolja> ma onaj standardni od Telekoma Huawei
<Atlantic777> to je ruter
<Atlantic777> ajd videću da napišem neko uputstvo o tome pošto vas ima više koji pitate za fw u poslednje vreme :D
<nikolja> :)
<nikolja> e, pa ima na ovome domacitutoriali.com
<nikolja> podešavanje gUFW-a
<Atlantic777> to je podešavanje, ali napisaću zašto ti ne treba firewall
<Atlantic777> ajd, otišao sam
<Atlantic777> bbl
<nikolja> o/
<pocetnik> koji je ovo program, sto stoji na desktopu na desnoj strani?
<pocetnik> http://mattgeri.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/desktop.jpg
<pocetnik> moze neko da kaze?
<nikolja> ova WD passport ?
<nikolja> pocetnik:
<nikolja> pa ako izguglaš, videćeš da ti je to ikonica od tvog Western Digital eksternog hard diska
<nikolja> koji se zove Passport
<pocetnik> kako da iz terminala vratim ubuntu desktop?
<SebojaND> pozdrav narode
<Klej> Jo
<SebojaND> hej :D
<nikolja> o/
<Klej> jeste li se ikada zapitali da li na ovom serveru ima zena :D
<Atlantic777> Klej: ne moram da se pitam, znam da ih ima.
<Klej> Gdje
<Klej> Daj neku postenu
<Atlantic777> a a takve razgovore izvolite na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> e a*
<Klej> Dobro kulturni
<Klej> Reci mi zbog cega imam problem sa ubuntu prilikom instalacije
<Klej> Resetuje komp,otvori neki kao terminal
<Atlantic777> ako mi kažeš koji je problem možda i pogodim :D
<Klej> I stoji
<Atlantic777> aham, pa da li piše neka poruka?
<Atlantic777> da li instalacija uopšte krene?
<Atlantic777> da li si isprobavao nešto sa nomodeset?
<Klej> nemam pojma to
<Klej> znam da sam mauntovao .iso
<Klej> preko windowsa
<SebojaND> ne kontam
<SebojaND> kako si preko
<SebojaND> demon toolsa
<SebojaND> digo
<Klej> .iso :D
<SebojaND> probaj
<SebojaND> preko wubi
<Atlantic777> preporučujem da se držite dalje od wubija
<Klej> kakvog vubija
<SebojaND> http://vladaj.com/uputstva-saveti/gnulinux/dual-boot-ubuntu-i-mswindows/
<SebojaND> vidi ovde
<SebojaND> tu ti sve lepo pise
<SebojaND> Atlantic777,
<SebojaND> a reci mi wubi
<SebojaND> ne valja da se dize preko njega?
<SebojaND> ja nisam dizo preko njega ja sam cisto
<SebojaND> ali pitam ovako
<Atlantic777> javljali su se ljudi sa svakakvim problemima
<Atlantic777> na wubiju je to sve nekako sprčkano
<SebojaND> aham
<pokmoc> Instalirao sam Ubunutu ali se ne bootuje sam podize WIndos. Sta treba uraditi?
<SebojaND> vidi da postavis temu na forumu
<SebojaND> mozda ti neko tamo pomogne
<pokmoc> ok
<SebojaND> Atlantic777,
<SebojaND> pazi ovo
<SebojaND> kad god zatvaram terminal
<SebojaND> on mi izbaci
<SebojaND> There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it.
<SebojaND> pa ga onda na x
<SebojaND> zatvorim
<SebojaND> secam se na mito pre nije tako pokazivo
<SebojaND> ili sam prolupo
<Atlantic777> SebojaND: a pokrenuo si nešto u terminalu, recimo top, mocp, man, less ili bilo šta drugo?
<SebojaND> da da
<SebojaND> sad sam np uradio
<SebojaND> top
<SebojaND> aha
<SebojaND> jeste u pravu si
<SebojaND> np
<Atlantic777> razumeš onda zašto ti je prikazano to obaveštenje ili... ?
<SebojaND> sad uradim
<Atlantic777> e, ok
<SebojaND> help
<SebojaND> on normalno zatvri
<SebojaND> ka da kucam np
<SebojaND> top
<SebojaND> on ubije proces
<SebojaND> jel
<Atlantic777> hajde da probam na brzinu da objasnim
<Atlantic777> ti pokreneš terminal, on napravi proces terminal, iz tog procesa nastane još i proces konzola
<Atlantic777> kada pokreneš top, on u konzoli napravi i proces top
<Atlantic777> kada prekineš proces top, terminal može da zatvori konzolu
<Atlantic777> u suprotnom, ako se u konzoli vrti top, terminal ne može da ubije konzolu
<Atlantic777> u ovom slučaju konzola = bash
<Atlantic777> onako, seljački rečeno
<SebojaND> :)
<SebojaND> kontam
<frfx_cnf> promis, raport?
<frfx_cnf> jel si tu?
<promis> daj
<frfx_cnf> memorija
<frfx_cnf> skoro sam kupio modul od 1gb
<frfx_cnf> i ona je kvarna
<frfx_cnf> neverovatno ali istinito. firefox/chrome moze da puca iako sve ostalo radi kako treba zbog memorije :(
<frfx_cnf> sada sam bez jednog modula, ali barem znam sta je
<Atlantic777> pa dobro... i jedan i drugi umeju da žderu memoriju pa da zahvate i te blokove koji su kvarni
<frfx_cnf> pustio sam test memorije te od 1gb i za sat vremena je bilo 1000 gresaka
<frfx_cnf> nisam hteo dalje da je testiram
<frfx_cnf> izvadio je i sve radi kako treba - firefox i chrome
<promis> kuul
<frfx_cnf> da, cool samo sto sam sada na 1gb memorije :(
<SebojaND> frfx_cnf,
<SebojaND> a sta to nova memorija?
<promis> nabavi drugu
<frfx_cnf> SebojaND, nije nova
<promis> vrati ako je u garanciji
<frfx_cnf> kupio sam je preko oglasa
<SebojaND> aham
<frfx_cnf> pa.. ne mogu da je vratim.
<SebojaND> pa vrati mu i slomi mu i ruke i noge :D salim se
<SebojaND> ti ko ja narucio pre neki dan ono za menjac kozicu preko oglasa i on mi poslo pikidanu :)
<frfx_cnf> kupicu novu sledeci put kada budem imao para, treba mi memorije
<frfx_cnf> SebojaND, koliko si platio?
<SebojaND> 2000 :)
<frfx_cnf> toliko i ja mem :D
<SebojaND> ali pazi akd budem iso u sabac
<frfx_cnf> lazem, 1500
<SebojaND> idem direktno kod njega ;D
<SebojaND> posto nece da se javi
<SebojaND> iamm onu sredu od aksa
<frfx_cnf> cccc
<SebojaND> aksa
<SebojaND> ja sam budala sto sam kupovo
<frfx_cnf> jbt ja nikada ne bih mogao da prodam nesto sto je pokvareno ili na neki drugi nacin lose
<SebojaND> po jedan giga rama
<SebojaND> pazi imam 4 slota
<frfx_cnf> SebojaND, zasto si budala?
<SebojaND> a ja uzimo po jedan giga
<SebojaND> i sad mogu sda uzmem jos jednu
<SebojaND> a mogo sam uzimati po 2 giga
<frfx_cnf> mozda je bolje tako po jedan?
<SebojaND> e to ne znam
<SebojaND> ali znam :D da bi ovako vise stalo
<frfx_cnf> koliko treba memorije, ne mislim da bi ubuntu radio, nego.. koliko treba memorije za opusteni rad?
<frfx_cnf> jel ima smilsa preko 4gb?
<SebojaND> pa kontam 4 giga
<frfx_cnf> smisla*
<SebojaND> to
<SebojaND> pa pazi moj drug uzo raunar neki
<SebojaND> nadrkan
<SebojaND> 16 giga rama
<SebojaND> i ja ga pitam brate
<SebojaND> sta ce ti
<frfx_cnf> ah.. pa to je preterivanje :(
<SebojaND> on kaze volim kad znam da iamm 16 giga
<SebojaND> pazi budalu :)
<frfx_cnf> hahahahah!!!
<SebojaND> znaci meni leti
<SebojaND> sa 3 giga rama
<frfx_cnf> to mu je za psihu
<SebojaND> i ne mogu da trosim i sve da i ocu
<SebojaND> a sta ce on sa 16 giga rama
<frfx_cnf> da, da. to su bacene pare
<SebojaND> puno je platio racunar u glavnom
<SebojaND> ja kontam
<SebojaND> da uzmem jos 2 giga rama
<frfx_cnf> pa nek mu je visak i 4 znaci da ima 8, ali 16....
<SebojaND> i to je to
<SebojaND> posto imam
<SebojaND> ovaj slot jos jedan prazan
<SebojaND> pa da ga maksimalno iskoristm
<SebojaND> kad vec mogu
<Kostic> Можда је дечко у Анонимусима па му треба РАМ-а за борбу против система. :D
<SebojaND> hahaha
<frfx_cnf> SebojaND, koji linux imas?
<SebojaND> 11.10
<SebojaND> ubuntu
<frfx_cnf> jel bagovit?
<SebojaND> pa pazi nisam pro pocetnik sam ono
<SebojaND> ali lepo mi radi sve
<SebojaND> i sve sto sam namestio radi mi ok
<SebojaND> nisam imo neke komplikacije
<SebojaND> sad sam namestio ovaj corky
<frfx_cnf> super :)
<SebojaND> i sve mi je super :D
<SebojaND> neamm zamerki
<SebojaND> krivo
<SebojaND> mi sto sam koristio win
<SebojaND> jbg
<frfx_cnf> kako mislis "krivo"?
<SebojaND> pa mogo sam to vreme koristiti
<SebojaND> ubuntu :D
<SebojaND> tek kad vidim sad kakav je super
<SebojaND> u winu
<SebojaND> uvek neki kurac
<SebojaND> :D
<SebojaND> posle dignutnog sistema
<SebojaND> kad prodje nedelju dana
<SebojaND> uvek mu nesto fali
<SebojaND> :D
<SebojaND> kuca i tako to
<frfx_cnf> ah, to. da, da. znam to. ja se isto nikad ne bih vratio vise na win
<frfx_cnf> jeste da treba vreme za linux, ali je nagrada extra :D
<SebojaND> pa pazi ovo ja sto koristim
<SebojaND> i ne treba neko vreme
<frfx_cnf> ;D
<SebojaND> ne radim ja nista
<SebojaND> posebno i pametno :D
<frfx_cnf> da, da. sada je uglavnom sve na klik-klik
<SebojaND> pa to :D
<frfx_cnf> pre je bilo dosta konfigurisanja
<SebojaND> malo terminal
<SebojaND> i to je to
<SebojaND> ja s secam imo sam neki 6. nesto
<SebojaND> ubuntu ako se ne varam
<SebojaND> :D
<SebojaND> probo da ga istaliram
<SebojaND> i odma odusto :D
<SebojaND> i to mi stiglo iz engleske
<frfx_cnf> imam jedan odlican program za pustanje muzike kroz terminal: moc
<SebojaND> ako se ne varam :D
<SebojaND> haha :D
<frfx_cnf> SebojaND, koliko imas godina?
<Atlantic777> probajte ncmpcpp + mpd za muziku iz terminala
<SebojaND> 21 :D god
<frfx_cnf> zasto je ovaj +? jel to ide zajedno?
<SebojaND> sad cu u feb 22
<frfx_cnf> SebojaND, ja imam 38 :D
<SebojaND> :))
<SebojaND> malo mi bezis u godinama
<SebojaND> haha
<frfx_cnf> malo :D
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: hehe ja duplo mlađi :D
<Atlantic777> ovaj, mpd je muzički daemon
<Atlantic777> nešto šta se vrti u pozadini
<frfx_cnf> mada se osecam kao da imam 20 ili nekad i manje
<Kostic> Ја сам пош'o у вртић ове године. xD
<frfx_cnf> Kostic, :D
<Atlantic777> a ncmpcpp je program koji komunicira sa tim mpd
<frfx_cnf> i vec si naucio da chatujes :P
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, pa to je komplikovano
<Kostic> вундер кид. ;D
<SebojaND> hahaha
<SebojaND> lepo je osecati se mladji :D
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: uu ali znaš kako radi?! :D
<Atlantic777> nema boljeg od mpd-a
<SebojaND> cek jel ima
<SebojaND> u centru
<SebojaND> ncmpcpp + mpd
<SebojaND> da skinem odma
<Kostic> E Atlantic777, Ерик је избацио много добру причу на блог... И коментари су одлични.
<frfx_cnf> sada cu tacno da zapisem kako se zove i instaliracu ga kasnije
<Atlantic777> SebojaND: ima, sigurno.
<SebojaND> sad cu da vidim :D
<SebojaND> samo gde da nadjem komande
<SebojaND> za to pustanje
<SebojaND> :D
<Atlantic777> pa sad... treba ti malo vremena da nađeš kako podesiti mpd
<Atlantic777> a onda ncmpcpp nije problem
<SebojaND> hoh ;D
<frfx_cnf> SebojaND, probaj i moc. ja sam vise za sto jednostavnije, preglednije i jasnije. ovaj moc je bas takav
<SebojaND> zanci moram traziti po forumu :) to cu onda kasnije
<SebojaND> frfx_cnf,
<SebojaND> samo se zove moc?
<frfx_cnf> da
<frfx_cnf> kucas posle u terminalu kada hoces da ga podignes: mocp
<frfx_cnf> otvori se plavi rezim sa prilicno jasnim okruzenjem.
<frfx_cnf> s je stop
<frfx_cnf> enter play..
<SebojaND> jel to ovo
<frfx_cnf> koje?
<SebojaND> ncurses based consloe audi player
<frfx_cnf> ne
<SebojaND> to mi izbaci
<SebojaND> pod
<SebojaND> moc
<frfx_cnf> sta se desi kada kucas u synaptic-u "moc"?
<SebojaND> ja to trazim u ubuntu software centru
<frfx_cnf> joj izvini, jeste to je
<SebojaND> aha
<SebojaND> i dali treba da skinem isto
<SebojaND> add-onda
<SebojaND> sto ima?
<SebojaND> tu
<SebojaND> da se otkaci
<frfx_cnf> prvo ti izbaci "moc" i onda u nastavku to sto si napisao?
<frfx_cnf> sta je "add"?
<promis> vidim lep ofčat. ;)
<Atlantic777> SebojaND: jeste, to je ncmpcpp
<frfx_cnf> hahahahah promis :P
<SebojaND> lol :D
<Atlantic777> u stvari, ajd da se ne mešam ako ste već počeli sa moc
<SebojaND> Atlantic777,  a jel ide i adon
<SebojaND> us to
<Atlantic777> kakav addon?
<SebojaND> posto viidm da ima da se uzme i adon da se otkaci i njegovo preuzimanje
<Atlantic777> mpd je daemon, a ncmpcpp je frontend
<frfx_cnf> uz moc neide nikakav addon
<SebojaND> aha
<SebojaND> ok
<frfx_cnf> kakao bese link za offtopic?
<promis> Probajte Lugaru HD - otkida
<frfx_cnf> lugaru hd je isto player?
<promis> ne 3d igrica
<frfx_cnf> cek da vidim
<frfx_cnf> multiplayer ili ne?
<promis> single samo
<frfx_cnf> :(
<frfx_cnf> nema je u smp
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: nije link ali... samo piši ovde komandu /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> sa kosom crtom
<frfx_cnf> ^hvala :)
<frfx_cnf> promis, ovo je freedemo?
<SebojaND> ajmo svi tamo
<SebojaND> :D
<frfx_cnf> nema free?
<promis> Atlantic777: ako se pojavi opet Kej, reci mu da se iso ne mountuje nego samo reže
<Atlantic777> kk
<SebojaND> dao sam mu upustvo kako da resi to :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-20
<SebojaND> Dobro jutro
<SebojaND> neko tu
<promis> reci SebojaND
<SebojaND> ma imo sam problema sa conky
<SebojaND> sve je bilo ok
<SebojaND> samo sto
<SebojaND> on je uvek preko neceg
<SebojaND> kad otvorim np xchat
<SebojaND> on je preko njega conky
<SebojaND> uvek se on vidi
<SebojaND> pa popizdeo pa ga izbriso :D
<SebojaND> bilo je (aj u moj k )
<SebojaND> :)
<SebojaND> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gugTteFZv48&feature=related
<Atlantic777> aman ljudi, postoji kanal za offtopic
<SebojaND> :*
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Mile> da li je radio neko od vas u Metasploit?
<Kostic> ја нисам.
<gotovcevic> pozz
<promis> zdravo
<gotovcevic> izvini jos jedno
<promis> reci dokle si stigao
<gotovcevic> veruj nidokle
<gotovcevic> kad unesem na terminalu ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<gotovcevic> dobijem rezultat za BCM4401-BO
<gotovcevic> BCM4311
<gotovcevic> KAKO DA SKINEM DRAJVERE TJ MOGU TO NA DRUGOM KOMPU PA DA PREBACIM SA USB I INSTALIRAM
<promis> moraš na drugom kompu
<promis> da ti radi žica išlo bi automatski
<promis> ovako moraš ručno da probaš
<promis> jel imaš instalacioni cd kod sebe?
<gotovcevic> da
<promis> ubaci ga u taj laptop
<gotovcevic> ok uradio
<promis> idi u ovaj folder /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<promis> taj folder je na cd-u
<gotovcevic> nasao
<promis> u njemu trba da je jedan fjal
<gotovcevic> b43-fwcutter.....deb
<promis> jeste, klikne dvaput na njega i insalitaj ga
<gotovcevic> install je yamrynuto ne mogu da kliknem na njega
<gotovcevic> install je zamrznuto ne mogu da kliknem na njega
<promis> jeli to instalacijoni cd sa koga si isntalirao tu trenutnu verziju Ubuntua koju imaš na laptopu
<gotovcevic> da
<promis> jel se to otvorio softver centar?
<gotovcevic> da
<promis> pa i meni se otvorio i mogu da pritisnem install
<gotovcevic> ne mogu da kliknem na install jednostavno je neaktivno
<promis> dobro, presnimi fajl u svoj home folder
<promis> zatvori software centar
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> sad otovri terminal
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> pokreni komandu: sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*
<gotovcevic> instalira
<gotovcevic> poslednje sto je ispisao  je>  processing triggers for man-db  ...
<promis> ako nema grešaka i vratio te u komadnu liniju onda je to u redu
<gotovcevic> predpostavljam da sad restartujem komp
<promis> loše predpostavljaš ;)
<promis> nije to windoza :P
<promis> a i nismo završili
<gotovcevic> jbg nov sam
<gotovcevic> ok slusam
<promis> sad preuzmi sledeće fajlove
<promis>  http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o and http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<gotovcevic> uradio
<promis> sad ih stavi na fleš i presnimi ih u home folder
<gotovcevic> uradio
<promis> sada ćemo da prvo raspakujemo tu arhivu
<promis> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> jel se raspakovalo?
<gotovcevic> da
<promis> sada ćemo da seckamo firmver
<promis> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<promis> jel prošlo?
<gotovcevic> jesam
<promis> i sad još jedno seckanje
<promis> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<promis> kad to prođe onda ideš sledeće
<promis> treba da pokreneš aplikcaiju "additional drivers" i tamo da aktiviraš svoj drajver, ako ga ima na spisku
<gotovcevic> pokrenuo sam "additional drivers" i dobio poruku downloading package indexes failed, please check you network status. most drivers will not be available
<gotovcevic> ne mogu nista da izaberem
<gotovcevic>  
<promis> dobro, zatvori ga
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> ništa, aj restartuj ga, neće ništa da mu škodi
<gotovcevic> jesam
<promis> pogledaj sad gore u network manageru jel ima wireless
<SebojaND> promis, amarok jel dobar audi player
<SebojaND> ? i dali moze preko njega dase skida muzika sa youtuba
<promis> nisam koristio, ne znam
<gotovcevic> nema]
<SebojaND> ok
<promis> dobro, gotovcevic daj mi sad ispis od: sudo lshw
<promis> iskopiraj taj ispis na ovaj sajt: paste.ubuntu.home
<promis> pardon: paste.ubuntu.com
<promis> i daj mi link do njega
<promis> gotovcevic: čekaj
<promis> ova naradba: sudo lshw -C network
<gotovcevic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892346/
<promis> daj takođe ispis isto na taj sajt od: lsmod
<promis> a daj ovde ispis od: lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<gotovcevic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892360/
<gotovcevic> kakva je situacija
<gotovcevic>  
<promis> nisi uradio Å¡ta sam rekoa
<promis> daj ovde ispis od: lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<promis> nije se podigao drajver koji mislim da treba da se podigne
<gotovcevic> sve sam radio kako si rekao
<promis> pa sad samo da proverim koji drajver tačno ide za tu karticu
<promis> daj ovde ispis od: lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<gotovcevic> 02:0e.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX [14e4:170c] (rev 02)  10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01
<gotovcevic>  
<gotovcevic>  
<gotovcevic>  
<gotovcevic>  02:0e.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX [14e4:170c] (rev 02)
<gotovcevic>  
<gotovcevic> 10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<gotovcevic>  
<gotovcevic>  
<gotovcevic>  
<promis> dobrodobro
<gotovcevic>  ok
<gotovcevic> stim sto je 14e4 crvene boje
<promis> aj sad da proverimo nešto
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> uradi ovo: sudo modprobe -r b44 ssb
<gotovcevic> jesam
<promis> sad uradi: sudo lshw -C network
<promis> i vidi da li ima razlike u odnosu na predhodni ispis
<gotovcevic> ima
<promis> za wireless kartu?
<gotovcevic> nema]
<promis> hajde uradi sad i ovo:  sudo modprobe -r b43
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> vidi da li sad ima promene za wireless
<Atlantic777> oj hakeri, ide li posao?
<promis> ide polako
<Atlantic777> gde mi je onaj Mile metasploit? :D
<gotovcevic> <promis>  ne
<promis> vidi da li izbacuje nešto za ovo: dpkg -l | grep -i bcm
<gotovcevic> ii  bcmwl-kernel-source                    5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu4              Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<promis> uradi onda ovo: sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<gotovcevic> y/n
<promis> da hoćeš da deinstaliraš
<gotovcevic> znaci y
<promis> da
<gotovcevic> ok
<gotovcevic> gotovo
<promis> uradi reboot
<gotovcevic> mislis restart
<promis> da
<gotovcevic> jesam
<gotovcevic> proradio je wirless
<promis> okej, kull
<gotovcevic> koliko sam ti duzan
<promis> 2 sata ;)
<promis> reci tamo da umrem 2 sata kasnije ;)
<gotovcevic> odakle si
<promis> iz ip se vidi da sam u Bg
<gotovcevic> jbg nisam bas strucan tek se ucim
<gotovcevic> hehehehe
<gotovcevic> kad budem dolazio za bg zovem na pice
<Beretta021> ja budem po ipu nekad i iz pazove
<Beretta021> :P
<gotovcevic> ok?
<promis> jel se konektovao?
<gotovcevic> jeste
<promis> kull
<gotovcevic> jel treba jos sta da uradim da bi se on sam sredio
<promis> probaj sad i žicu možda je proradila
<promis> ne treba ništa da uradiš
<promis> ako ti ne treba žica, onda možda bolje da ne diraš :D
<gotovcevic> ma netreba mi ovako cu i da ostavim
<gotovcevic> moze jos jedno pitanje
<promis> problem je bio što se učitao pogrešan drajver, pa smo ga uklonili
<promis> a isntalirali smo pravi
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> jaću da postavim rešenje na forumu, a ti posle mene zaključaj temu
<promis> pitaj Å¡ta si hteo?
<gotovcevic> kako da promenim da mi nebude statusna linija sa desne strane nego da bude dole
<promis> statusna linija?
<gotovcevic> ne znam kako se zove gde su poredjane ikonice tj precice
<promis> mislim da se zove launcher
<promis> ili tako nekako
<promis> ne znam kako to da uradiš, ne bavim se šminkom i takvim stvarima, a i ne koristim tu verziju ubuntua
<gotovcevic> ok
<promis> ali već je to pitano dosta puta
<promis> potraži odgovo
<gotovcevic> hvala jos jednom
<promis> ništa
<promis> samo posle mene zaključaj temu na forumu
<SebojaND> sta se radi
<promis> pravi se gnome od xfce
<SebojaND> postavio sam jednu temu na Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot: Softver vezano za jednu igro hon
<SebojaND> pa ko se razume zamolio bi da mi pomogne sve je uradjeno kako treba ali nece da je pokene
<Klej> da li je neophodno narezivati .iso fajl za instalaciju UBUNTU-a ???
<maletaski> da
<boris_c> može i na fleš da se snimi kao bootabilan
<Atlantic777> za fleš vidi program unetbootin
<Klej> da li je neko od vas koristio apache na linuxu ?
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> i još uvek koristim
<Kostic> Ја сам га користио док сам се зезао са Јомлом.
<Klej> nasao sam na warez-bb navodno free cPanel
<Klej> i whm
<Klej> da li je to neko mozda skidao isprobavao il sta vec ?
<maletaski> ja nisam
<Kostic> не користим пиратски софтвер
<maletaski> sve Å¡to mi treba radim preko terminala
<Klej> al je cpanel bog
<Kostic> како за кога...
<maletaski> hehe
<Klej> na flesh se snimi .iso ?
<Kostic> ?
<maletaski> ne
<maletaski> na fleš se pomoću unetbootin programa
<pocetnik> cao!
<pocetnik> postoji progamr kao kod windows dumeter, netlimiter?
<maletaski> napravi bootabilni flaš
<pocetnik> za linux?
<Kostic> pocetnik, тренутак само.
<Klej> maletaski
<maletaski> pocetnik, a Å¡ta mu to?
<Klej> pravim ga sa unetbootin ?
<promis> pocetnik: ključna reč za tebe: shaper
<maletaski> reci
<maletaski> da
<pocetnik> da se napravi boot na flash http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<maletaski> eto
<pocetnik> trazim nalik  na dumeter bre??
<pocetnik> ili kao netlimiter
<Kostic> У јеботе... Погинуо неки клинац.
<Klej> Gdje
<Kostic> Код мене
<Klej> Pa gdje to
<Kostic> Близу Петровца. РТС.
<Kostic> Рановац... Брате... Труло. Имао је 15 година.
<Klej> Samoubistvo ?
<maletaski> kog petrovca?
<Kostic> не
<Kostic> Петровац на Млави... Забили се џипом у дрво.
<maletaski> au
<Kostic> Е сада иде самоубиство....
<Kostic> А... Не гледам ја више телевизију.
<Kostic> pocetnik, pyshaper > http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/netlimiter-linux-pyshaper
<Klej> Koji da izaberem ubuntu sa liste padajuceg menija iz ovog unetbootin
<Klej> skidam ubuntu11.10 alternate
<Klej> i386
<promis> nemoj njega na usb
<promis> bolje običan
<Klej> e jbg sad
<Klej> kad sam gotovo skinuo
<Klej> sto ne njega ?
<promis> može da baguje na usb
<Klej> pfff
<Klej> pa ja kako da ga instaliram onda :D
<Kostic> Убаци га на флеш иако је алтернативни... Па ако много брљави...
<pocetnik> Zna neko kako da ubacim mozilla backup u firefox?
<SebojaND> op op
<SebojaND> :)
<SebojaND> Klej,  yo
<SebojaND> jbg ti doso ja otiso
<SebojaND> :D
<SebojaND> bio kupio monitor
<SebojaND> narode dali je ovo dobro
<SebojaND> philips led monitor
<Kostic> људи: ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<SebojaND> v-line
<Kostic> UBUNTU-RS-OFFTOPIC
<dbm> poz
<nikolja|odsutan> poz
<promis> I Lubuntu i Xubuntu koriste isti screensaver, koji se ne isključuje dok radi VLC, tj VLC ga ne inhibira iako mu je rečeno da to uradi, i on jeste napravio potrebne fajlove u /temp, ali džaba
<Klej> u cemu moze biti prob
<Klej> instalirao ubuntu i kad se pali racunar
<Klej> samo crno...ne dize ga uopste
<Klej> a sve instalirano kako treba :S
<promis> koja grafička?
<Klej> intelova
<Klej> na laptopu
<promis> čip ili u cpu?
<Kostic> графичка вероватно...
<Klej> a sta to graficka
<Klej> sta kao slaba ?
<Kostic> Она је подржана одлично колико ја знам.
<Klej> integrisana
<Klej> pa pise mi ubuntu with linux bla bla
<Klej> i pritisnem enter i to je to nista vise
<Klej> a dize ono kao terminal
<Kostic> када подигне терминал укуцај: startx
<Kostic> аха
<Kostic> није то терминал већ ГРУБ. xD
<Klej> ma jbg :d
<Klej> kako god
<Klej> haha
<promis> dešava se
<Kostic> Баш ништа не приказује?? Значио би нам dmesg...
<Klej> pa hoce li pokrenuti sa startx ili moze biti ista solucija
<Kostic> ајде овако, изабери recovery убунту опцију.
<Klej> izaberem i nista :)
<Klej> probo sam i to
<promis> sa startx Klej dobićeš šta je greška, ako je ima
<Klej> aha aha
<Klej> ajde probacu pa vam se javim
<promis> ako neće ni recovery onda nije do grafičke
<promis> osim ako ne podiže neku preveliku rezoluciju
<Klej> ma ne znam
<Klej> jebem ti linux
<Kostic> да ли си пробао живи Убунту?
<Klej> nisam
<Klej> joj zivi haha :d
<Kostic> ЕЈ. НЕ ДИРАЈ МИ ПОРОДИЦУ. xD
<promis> to se uvek proba, da bi se znalo da li će da radi
<promis> Klej: linux nije za one koji hoće sve na gotovo
<promis> i za juče
<Klej> promis ja sam prije 4g narucio free cd's ubuntu 6.10
<Klej> i instalacija je bila pickin dim
<Klej> i sve je ok radilo
<promis> slobodni softver se stalno pravi
<promis> i uvek je drukčiji
<promis> ako je nešto radilo jednom, ne mora da znači da će da radi opet
<Kostic> Klej, пробај неку другу дистрибуцију или реинсталирај Убунту.
<Klej> joj sad imam 2 instalirana disku
<Kostic> promis, да ли ти то цитираш РМС-а? xD
<Klej> jebo ga sam ga pravo :D
<promis> ne citiram, to ja iz izskustva
<Klej> kaže nema nekog xinita
<Klej> uradim sudo apt-get install xinit...
<promis> da li si proverio taj isntalacioni iso?
<Klej> a nemam pojma
<Klej> skinucu neki drugi i to je to
<promis> pa proveri ga u svakom slučaju
<promis> to je obavezno
<Klej> kako _
<promis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Klej> vise mi se isplati skinuti drugu verziju
<Klej> nego ovo provjeravat
<Klej> a u cemu moze biti prob :S
<promis> ako je preuzeto pogrešno
<promis> onda iso nije ispravan
<promis> ako ti ne dostaj xinit onda instalacija nije prošla kako treba
<Klej> aha aha
<EKV> Ima nekog?
<SebojaND> sta treba
<SebojaND> mozda mogu pomoci
<EKV> Da
<EKV> Treba mi savet. :D
<EKV> Radim design za neki sajt
<EKV> http://i.imm.io/jCbG.png
<EKV> Levo ili desno?
<EKV> Levo mi je nekako ozbiljnije iako se bas boje ne uklapaju
<SebojaND> sto se mene tice ja volim crno
<SebojaND> ja i stavio crno
<SebojaND> a ono plavo se uklapa sa plavim
<SebojaND> e sad da vidimo
<SebojaND> stavi plavu
<SebojaND> i jos dodaj nesto da nebudesamo to
<EKV> Pa glavna prica sajta je da bude nesto prosto
<EKV> Pazi kako sad izgleda
<EKV> http://flyshare.info/
<EKV> Mislim sajt je super koristan
<EKV> backlink za download rapidshare-a
<EKV> I megashare-a
<EKV> Ali dizajn je dosta los
<SebojaND> EKV,
<SebojaND> pa sad nije nikakva razlika
<igor__> Kako je ovo moguce?
<EKV> Sta?
<igor__> Da se sam koentkovao
<igor__>  a tamo nista ne pise
<EKV> * igor__ (55dedc4e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.85.222.220.78) has joined #ubuntu-rs
<igor__> ma bre
<igor__> Pod Linux
<igor__> bio sam iskljucio
<igor__> i tako sad malo pre sam podigai sistem
<igor__> kad ono prikacen na net ako sto sam ugasio
<igor__> softverski
<EKV> probaj sa
<EKV> rm-rf */
<EKV> xD
<EKV> ili kako god da ide komanda
<EKV> Nisam se dugo igr'o s' linuxom
<EKV> :)
<igor__> .malo je nestabilan Linux
<EKV> Hm? Od win-a je dief stabilniji. :)
<igor__> pa kako se konektovao kad pise da sam iskljucen
<EKV> Ko zna
<EKV> xD
<EKV> Zaboravio sam kako
<EKV> Ide komanda za on/off
<EKV> interneta na linxu
<igor__> ima ima
<igor__> nista ne znaci
<EKV> Koji linux je u pitanju?
<igor__> Ubuntu
<igor__> ?
<EKV> Hm
<igor__> hm....
<igor__> na statusu je da sam van mreze
<EKV> Zasto ne predjes na arch? xD
<EKV> Sad cu da probam da nadjem na google
<EKV> Za to podesavanje
<EKV> Secam se kako je bilo kada sam koristio bt2 ili 3
<EKV> Pa kad ne radi net odma. xD
<EKV> Jooj tuge. :'D
<igor__> ok
<igor__> mislim dan nije do linux
<igor__> nego do nekog progaram koji sam ubacip
<igor__> neki manager
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-21
<SebojaND> jel neko
<SebojaND> tu
<SebojaND> koji program da skinem
<SebojaND> da mogu da skidam
<SebojaND> torente
<SebojaND> naso
<Opsala> ima li ovde neki decko ?
<blide> jutro svima
<Opsala> cao
<SebojaND> dbm,
<SebojaND> si tu
<dbm> a
<SebojaND> zna neko kao da ubacim
<SebojaND> prevod
<SebojaND> u vlc media player
<boris_c> video pa subtitles pa open file
<boris_c> a u 2.0 radi i drag drop, bar na osx mi tako radi
<promis> radi drga i ranije
<joostvb> afk ehv -> beograd -> dubai -> colombo -> kandy
<nikolja> o/
<nihil_enochian> ljudi jel zna neko kako da prebacim iz jednog kompa na drugi fajlove preko crossover cabla.instairao sam neki programcic Giver ali nece
<promis> koji sistemi?
<promis> nihil_enochian:
<promis> ako je jedan win onda samba, ako su linuksi onda može i ssh, nfs. ne znam detalje ni za jedan postupak, ali ima uputstva da se nađu.
<nihil_enochian> izvini druze bio sam da jedem :D
<nihil_enochian> oba suubuntu 11.10
<nihil_enochian> *su ubuntu
<nihil_enochian> jel ima neko uputstvo za taj ssh?
<nihil_enochian> nemampojma sta je to
<dbm> nihil_enochian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<nihil_enochian> hvala dbm
<nihil_enochian> probacu kasnije sa tim
<nihil_enochian> a cudi me da ne mogu nikako da povezem sa ovim programom sto sam instalirao
<dbm> Koji program je u pitanju?
<dbm> Giver?
<dbm> Nikad ga nisam koristio, al'evo ti ovde mozda jedan manji visualni tut, mozda preko njega uspes; http://www.ghacks.net/2010/09/15/easily-share-files-on-lan-with-fellow-ubuntu-users-with-giver/
<pomoc> kako da ukljicm drugi monitor?
<promis> притисни дугме
<Atlantic777> pomoc: instaliraj program koji se zove arandr
<Atlantic777> i njime možeš da podesiš
<Atlantic777> ako koristiš gnome, program se zove gnome-monitor-settings, ako se dobro sećam
<pomoc> ubuntu
<pocetnik> i postiji jos jos nesto?
<Kostic> да ли си пробао овај програм?
<pocetnik> arandr?
<pocetnik> Kostic, koji program?
<Kostic> arandr
<pocetnik> \'
<promis> да ли си инсталирао власнички драјвер?
<pocetnik> jesam
<promis> јел беше нвидија
<pocetnik> da , pa sta sa time?
<pocetnik> gde se cuva dodaci firefox-a?
<promis> онда иди у nvidia x server settings
<promis> i tamo uklju;i drugi monitor
<pocetnik> opcije su drugacije u odnosu na windiws
<dbm> ljudi jel moze neko da preporuci neki programcic da napravim bootabilan usb ubuntu
<promis> unetbootin
<dbm> ziv bio
<pocetnik> :)
<promis> pa i nisu druklččije
<promis> toliko
<promis> da li si otvorio Nvidia X server settings
<pocetnik> vec jesam
<promis> sad idi na X Server Display COnfiguration
<pocetnik> koji firewall je dobar za linux?
<promis> i reci da li ti se prikazuju 2 monitora
<pocetnik> da
<pocetnik> prepoznaje drugi onitor
<promis> sada na onaj koji još nije uključen klikni na njega
<pocetnik> eeee
<pocetnik> to je nekakio bezveze
<promis> kad klikneš na njega onda pritisni dugme configure
<promis> i odaberi Twin View
<pocetnik> dalje i?
<pocetnik> pa klik na apple?
<promis> da onda idi apply
<pocetnik> ok
<promis> jel ima slika?
<pocetnik> uspelo je
<pocetnik> hvala
<pocetnik> fino
<pocetnik> koji firewall ima za linux?
<Kostic> подразумевани који је у кернелу... Не могу да се сетим имена.
<Kostic> Постоје разна графичка сучеља за зид.
<pocetnik> ima u ubuntu?
<promis> iptables
<Kostic> e da... iptables
<promis> pocetnik: ne treba ti firewall
<pocetnik> zasto?
<promis> jel koristiš ruter?
<pocetnik> da
<promis> firewall ti ne treba jer su svi portovi zatvoreni
<pocetnik> pod windows koristim firewall
<promis> plus koristiš ruter koji ima firewall u sebi
<promis> i Å¡titi te od direktnog uticaja
<promis> windoza ima otvorene portove pa moraš
<promis> nije firewall jednostavna toliko stvar u Ubuntu
<pocetnik> pa kako onda da u linix-u kontrolisem konekcije?
<promis> netstat
<pocetnik> netstat?
<promis> netstat -na
<pocetnik> sta treba da vidim?
<promis> to je komanda koja ti lista sve aktivne konekcije
<pocetnik> aaaaa
<promis> ista je kao i u windovsu
<pocetnik> mnogo konekcija ima
<pocetnik> nije bas kao u windows-u
<promis> gledaj one prve, ove druge su sistemske
<promis> jeste, komanda se isto zove i ima iste opcije
<pocetnik> koje one prve?
<promis> netstat
<tata> koja je komanda da dobijem novi gnu grub?
<tata> da budem precizniji: za pokretanje OS imam grub4dos i gnu grub. Kako da obrišem grub4dos a da mi ostane gnu grub?
<Kostic> Желиш да имаш само ГРУБ 2 као подизач система?
<tata> samo gnugrub
<Kostic> Тренутно је актуелан ГРУБ 2... Не знам за ГРУБ. Да ли си претражио мрежу? Можда би нешто као sudo grub-install /dev/sda; update-grub прошло.
<tata> ne znam šta je grub 2, meni piše gnu grub 1.98, to hoću za pokretanje
<Kostic> Само Убунту имаш на рачунару?
<tata> imam i win xp
<dbm> Jel neko probao da instalira 12.04 LTS?
<promis> ja jok
<dbm> Strasno, kontam da cu ja sad uraditi xubuntu
<dbm> i gg.
<dbm> Nema zezanja, ovaj ubuntu je katastrofa postao :D
<dbm> brb
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-22
<nikolja> лаку ноћ
<SebojaND> Dobro jutro
<pacov01> [img]http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1d/6X/2Lut5b4T/screenshot-from-2012-03-.png[/img]
<pacov01> kako toga da se oslobodim
<pacov01> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/screenshotfrom201203220.png/
<pacov01> kako da se resim ove gluposti
<pacov01> koristim ubuntu 11.10 upgrade 12.04
<pacov01> u pitanju je google chrome
<promis> to te smara neki skript
<pacov01> pa nemam ppojma
<promis> probaj brisanjem ke[a
<promis> keša
<pacov01>  skoro na svim stranicama
<pacov01> proba
<pacov01> o
<promis> vidi da li se nije instalirao neki dodatak
<pacov01> ja uonije
<pacov01> izvini ne vidim sta kucam to mi stoi preko linije za pisanje
<promis> vidi da li ima neki dodatak da se instalira u fazonu "no script"
<pacov01> na mozili toga nema
<promis> pa vidi da li to pomaže
<promis> ako da, onda se neki skript uselio
<promis> u krajnjoj liniji purge-uj chrome, pa ga instaliraj ponovo
<promis> sačuvaj beleške
<promis> pre toga
<Atlantic777> pacov01: znaš li da otvoriš ono podešavanje pluginova?
<pacov01> gde mogu to dsa vidim
<Atlantic777> samo sekund da proverim tačno
<promis> da možeš da kreneš sa isljučivanjem dodataka, tipa java script
<promis> da vidiš da li pomaže
<Atlantic777> pacov01: upiši ovu adresu: chrome://extensions
<Atlantic777> verovatno ima nekih sumnjivih dodataka
<Atlantic777> pacov01: uspevaš li?
<pacov01> u je nista sada ne vidim da procitam ovo iskace sve vise
<Atlantic777> huh, ok
<Atlantic777> da li je baš google chrome ili chromium u pitanju?
<Atlantic777> 'ode
<Atlantic777> zapravo, ne treba apostrof :D
<promis> hode ;)
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Kostic> здраво
<SebojaND> pozdrav
<Kostic> Поздрав SebojaND
<Klej> Zdravo
<Klej> Ne mogu i dalje da podignem ubutnu sa USB-a
<Klej> Jednostavno crno sve i to je to
<stefke001> bla bla
<stefke001> kako se ovo cudo koristi
<boris_c> ma nikako
<dbm> Pozdrav
<Atlantic777> pozdrav
<dbm> jel zna neko gde mogu da nadjem dobre themes za xubuntu?
<Kostic> На Гуглу.
<boris_c> a verovatno bi i Bing završio posao
<boris_c> :)
<Kostic> Бинг није баш пожељан у овој нашој комуни. xD
<dbm> Kostic: prdlazes nesto drugo?
<dbm> :D
<boris_c> samo čekam ko će prvi da kaže "ubuntu-offtopic" :)
<Kostic> ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Kostic> xD
<Klej> Ima li koga
<Kostic> има
<Kostic> Каж
<Klej> ma imam neki problem s ovim ubuntu
<Klej> instaliram ga preko usb
<Klej> unutar windows-a
<Klej> i kad palim racunar ne dize ga ,samo dize windows
<Kostic> Овај, зашто унутар Виндоуса??
<Klej> a pise da je sve instalirano
<Klej> Ne znam...nisam znao kako da podesim van...
<Klej> kaze no root.. neki djao
<Kostic> Не знам, никада нисам користио озбиљније вуби...
<Kostic> Ако желиш да тестираш Убунту, скини Universal USB Installer и нарежи Убунту на УСБ па га покрени са УСБ-а и тестирај...
<Klej> sad  skidam neki boot repair
<Atlantic777> Klej: to sa no root je verovatno zato Å¡to nisi obele
<Atlantic777> obeležio ni jednu particiju za root
<Klej> nemam pojma
<Atlantic777> dakle, moraš neku particiju da obeležeš da će biti korištena za root ili ti „/“
<Klej> pa klikno sam
<Atlantic777> ne znam šta si kliknuo, ali poprilično sam siguran da je to :D
<Atlantic777> bbl
<Klej> Kostic
<Klej> a jel se moze sa ovim installerom tj. pendrive bootovati linux
<Kostic> Кажи?
<Kostic> Аха... Скини Univesal USB Installer
<Klej> skinuo
<Kostic> Инсталирај на Виндоусу
<Klej> evo extracujte
<Kostic> Интерфејс је интиутиван
<Klej> exctractuje*
<Kostic> само му пружиш путању до исо слике и изабереш путању до флеш меморије
<Klej> da da
<Klej> uradio
<Klej> vidim napravio folder na stiku PENDRIVE
<Kostic> Онда поново покренеш рачунар и изабереш USB-HDD у БИОСу...
<Klej> MHM
<Klej> Jel bootuje njegov live boot
<Klej> ili neki drugi
<Kostic> е да... Изабери persistence опцију да би могао да чуваш податке на флешу као да је тврди диск...
<Klej> cek
<Klej> prevukao sam na maximum size
<Klej> jel to to
<Klej> pa cek ne kapiram sad to
<Kostic> може за почетак. :D
<Klej> jel ovo simulacija hard diska ?
<boris_c> jeste
<Klej> pa sta ce mi to
<Klej> lol
<Kostic> ма не...
<Klej> meni treba da instaliram na racunar
<boris_c> da ga probaš a ne zezneš sistem?
<Klej> ma brate
<Klej> ja hocu da instaliram
<Klej> ne da probavam
<Kostic> Хоћеш дуалбут?
<Klej> bravo
<Klej> necu da testiram
<Klej> sta ce mi to
<boris_c> :)
<Kostic> Па зашто си онда користио wubi?? LOL
<boris_c> both feet in
<Klej> pa kako da instaliram drugacije
<Klej> jel ovaj installer moze da instalira na racunar
<Kostic> Нарежи ЦД и покрени га из БИОСа
<Klej> ili ne ?
<Klej> ma necu da se drkam s tim
<Kostic> батали онда Universal USB Installer.
<Klej> o boze
<Kostic> Човече, Убунту се исто инсталира као и Виндоус.
<Klej> Pa zasto mi to ne kazes ranije
<Klej> moze i sa usb
<Klej> joj majko
<boris_c> što bi reko moj deda … WTF!
<Kostic> Ух, не плаћају ме довољно. :(
<Kostic> Што би реко мој деда: ШКК?
<Kostic> xD
<boris_c> mda… tako nekako
<Kostic> И после мизантроп... :/
<Dumbarajko> Pozdrav. Da li zna neko zašto mi forum ne dopušta registraciju? Kaže da sam poznati spamer, međutim nikad ranije nisam bio član foruma?
<sonke> zašto imam problem sa wubijem
<sonke> ovde na poslu nemogu da ga odradim
<sonke> kući bez problema
<Klej> Ja ne znam vise u cemu je problem
<Klej> evo drugi put instaliram ubuntu
<Klej> i nigdje ga nema
<Klej> a kad pokrenem instalaciju pise da postoji
<Klej> pa koji mu je kurac
<Klej> Ima li koga
<Atlantic777> Klej: batali wubi, mi ti strogo preporučujemo da ga ne koristiš.
<Klej> brate
<Klej> instaliro sam preko live cd
<Klej> i isti kurac
<Klej> slika ide u crno
<Klej> treba neko sranje NOMODESET valjda da se podesi
<Atlantic777> Jesi li probao sa nomodeset ili tek hoćeš da probaš?
<Klej> pa probao sam
<Klej> tako sam i instaliro preko live cd
<Atlantic777> Neke ploče prave problem sa kernel modesetingom.
<Klej> ja imam laptop
<Klej> imam sad grub menu
<Klej> al kad izaberem neki od ubuntu
<Atlantic777> i laptop ima matičnu ploču :P
<Klej> ide u crno
<Atlantic777> pa dobro, jesi li probao da dopišeš nomodeset u boot komandu u grubu-u ili nisi?
<Atlantic777> Da potražim kako tačno treba?
<Atlantic777> Ne radim to često pa ne znam napamet.
<Klej> acpi_osi=
<Klej> navodno nesto ovako
<Atlantic777> ima tu još zezalica, noapic, noacpi, nolapic, nomodeset
<Atlantic777> laptopovi umeju da zezaju pošto imaju kojekakve zezalice za štednju energije itd
<Atlantic777> ne znam ni ja
<Klej> e jbg
<Atlantic777> jel hitno?
<Atlantic777> da žurim ili mogu da izgooglam malo?
<Klej> pa jbg
<Klej> sta da ti kazem :D
<Atlantic777> da li si na poslu i šef ti lupa ćuške na svaki minut ili ne? :D
<Klej> Nisam :D
<Klej> kuci sam
<Atlantic777> e cool
<Atlantic777> skuvaj sebi kaficu ili otvori pivo pa da radimo :)
<Klej> haha
<Klej> Pivo no no :) kafu ne mogu
<Klej> al cigara da xD
<Atlantic777> eto
<Klej> evo sad mi je jedan americki supak
<Klej> rekao da izmjenim syslinux.cfg i da dodam nomoedeset
<Klej> al meni sad nije jasna jedna stvar
<Klej> to je fajl na usb stiku
<Klej> sta mi vrijedi sad da mjenjam na stiku kad je vec sistem installed
<Atlantic777> neam pojma
<Klej> jebem ja njima mater
<Klej> smradovi
<Atlantic777> psst, ovaj kanal se loguje, psovanje no - no
<Atlantic777> :D
<Klej> hahaha ok :)
<Atlantic777> ok, da li vidiš grub kada se diže sistem?
<Atlantic777> i onih nekoliko opcija?
<Klej> da
<Klej> a ne
<Klej> imam grub menu
<Klej> sa jedno 7 linuxa i windows 7 loader :D
<Atlantic777> ok, to je to
<Klej> evo objasnjava ovaj jedan americki feget
<Klej> :d
<Atlantic777> i ti izabereš neki „linux“ i onda je crno?
<Klej> da
<Atlantic777> gde ti objašnjava?
<Atlantic777> ajd da ispratim i to
<Klej> kaze da ubacim na ubuntu kanalu
<Klej> <[Si]> Klej ok so you can't boot your system, in GRUB find the entry you want to boot press e
<Klej> <Klej> yeah ?
<Klej> <[Si]> in the next screen, find the line with "quiet splash" in it
<Klej> <Klej> ok ?
<Klej> <[Si]> type nomodeset before quiet splash
<Atlantic777> cool, eto me i tamo
<Atlantic777> inače, za kopiranje više od 3 linije koristimo paste.ubuntu.com
<Klej> aha :D
<Klej> odo probat ovo sto je reko ovaj
<Klej> eto me brzo
<Klej> evo me :D
<Klej> Atlantic777,
<Atlantic777> Klej: jesi li uspeo nešto?
<Klej> evo me na linuxu :D
<Klej> uspjeo sam
<Klej> dodao nomodeset i bootavo normalno
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> super
<Klej> jos sad da se naviknem bice super :D
<Atlantic777> polako
<Klej> jesi ti koristio Apache na njemu ?
<Klej> evo skidam xampp
<Klej> Atlantic777,
<Atlantic777> jesam...
<Atlantic777> inače, više volim suv apache nego xampp
<Klej> jesi skidao mozda cPanel i WHM
<Atlantic777> a i ne volim indijance :)
<Atlantic777> cpanel nisam
<Atlantic777> za whm ni ne znam Å¡ta je
<Klej> nadjoh na warez bb kao da ima
<Klej> web host manager :)
<Atlantic777> puff koji će ti to piratsko smeće?
<Klej> Nema se para za originale :D
<Atlantic777> pa zar nema neka open source alternativa?
<Klej> kao cpanel ?
<Klej> ja ne znam....
<Klej> jedino da sam kodiram :D haha
<Atlantic777> neam pojma, meni to ne treba
<Klej> a za sta konkretno ti koristis ubuntu
<Atlantic777> ja ne koristim ubuntu
<Klej> nego
<Atlantic777> koristim neki drugi distro, nebitno
<Atlantic777> hajde da se premestimo na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic pa tamo ćaskamo, može?
<Klej> a u koje svrhe
<Klej> aj
<Singins> Pozdrav ljudi :)
<Atlantic777> pozdrav :)
<Singins> Potrebna mi je mala pomoc ali nije u vezi linuxa :) ali znam da znate :) interesuje me kako se bese skida sa ovakvih sajtova... http://www.apache.org/dyn/closer.cgi
<Singins> znao sam ranije objasnio mi je neko vec ali zaboravih :)
<Singins> tj. taj prvi mirror..
<Klej> Singins, jel to hoces web server ?
<Singins> da treba mi..
<Atlantic777> Singins: toplo ti preporučujem da softver instaliraš iz zvaničnih ubuntu riznica.
<Klej> lamp
<Klej> evo i ja sam sad skinuo
<Atlantic777> Apache i sve ostalo se nalazi i u software centru.
<Atlantic777> Inače, ja više volim da instaliram apache, mysql i ostalo (iako ih mrzim iz dna duše) jedan po jedan i konfigurišem onako kako ja hoću.
<Atlantic777> Ne volem xamp, lamp i ta čudesa.
<Klej> al su gotivni
<Klej> sto jes jes
<Atlantic777> Å ta, debeli indijanac i Å¡ugavi mysql? :P
<Atlantic777> ili lamp i xamp?
<Klej> lamp i xamp
<Singins> ali meni treba taj posto sam na windows-u. A sto se ubunta tice nesto mi je poslednja verzija bila uzasno spora...
<Singins> pa sam to hteo da priupitam posle ovog prvog :)
<Klej> :d
<Atlantic777> samo momenat da iskopam linkove za web server, pošto nisi prvi koji pita to u poslednjih pola sata
<Singins> Secam se pre da je svaki sajt sa kog sam nesto skidao dok sam bio na linuxu bio tog tipa... pa rekoh vi ljudi znate to da se ja ne j**avam :)
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kako_instalirati_LAMP_server
<Atlantic777> Singins, Klej vidite ovaj link ^
<Atlantic777> a i ovo može da bude od koristi: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Instalacija_Wordpress_platforme_na_Ubuntu
<Klej> dje ovde terminal
<Atlantic777> ctrl + alt + t
<Klej> mhm
<Klej> a gdje se nalaze inace ti prograi
<Klej> da ne moram ici na search
<Atlantic777> pa moraš na search
<Atlantic777> unity je tako zamišljen
<Atlantic777> ubiše nam gnome 2 :(
<Singins> dobro hvala snacicu se vec nekako... nego... je li se zalio jos neko da mu je ubuntu spor jako jedva mi se boot-ovao na staroj masini, pre mesec dana odprilike sad ne znam da li je bio neki update posle.
<Atlantic777> kakva je mašina u pitanju?
<Singins> procesor 2.7 intel single..
<Atlantic777> RAM?
<Atlantic777> grafa?
<Singins> 750 :)
<Singins> 750mb rama graficka je extreme graph. integrisana..
<Atlantic777> uhm... 750 MiB RAM-a je malo, malo
<Atlantic777> extreme graph?!
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta je to?
<Singins> nego radio je ubuntu pre sasvim lepo, ali ovaj novi nikako..
<Atlantic777> intel, nevidija, amd (ati)?
<Atlantic777> pa jeste pre, sada je to sve malo nalickano
<Singins> extreme graphicks*
<Singins> intel
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> e, pa probaj xubuntu
<Atlantic777> on je za nijansu „lakši“ po pitanju resursa
<Atlantic777> a jbg, sve je to sada našminkano do zla boga sa 7 sloja masti
<Atlantic777> 2012. godina, pa kažu - moderno
<Singins> dobro probacu to za staru masinu... nego kako bi se ponasao ubuntu na (ja kad sam video kako ide na staroj, ne ide, odustao sam od instalacije na novoj :P)
<Atlantic777> hehe, ozb, probaj xubuntu
<Atlantic777> inače, unity ne bih stavljao na mašinu koja ima ispod 1 GiB RAM-a
<Singins> AMD 2.6 quad core RAM 4GB graficka hd6480 tako nesto... je li bi sljakao tu bez problema?
<Atlantic777> da, naravno da bi :D
<Singins> onda cem probam, ja mislio nesto nije u redu :)
<Atlantic777> ne, ne... jednostavno je - „masno“
<Singins> heheheh :) nego kako vama radi na idle koliko resursa trosi odprilike?
<Atlantic777> hehe, mogu da ga skuckam da radi na menje od 50 MiB RAM-a :D
<Atlantic777> a inače mi na netbooku vuče u proseku 500
<Atlantic777> na ovoj mašini je idle na 200
<Atlantic777> a kada radim oko 1 GiB
<Singins> ooo lepo lepo... instaliram odmah :D
<Singins> a sto se tice unity-ja ima nesto secam se kod logovanja, neka opcija valjda 2D ili tako nesto? sta je to, cemu sluzi?
<Atlantic777> pa meanje je zahtevno
<boris_c> manje fancy efekata
<boris_c> (znači bolje)
<Singins> probacu i to :) eto jos nekih pola sata..
<SebojaND> yo yo
<Singis> pozz :) instalirah ja ubuntu ali ne mere ga bootuje. Kad dodje do log in screen-a na ekranu crnilo. Predpostavljam da je zbog toga sto imam procesor AMD A6-3650 sa grafickom  HD 6530D  koji spada u APU (accelerated processing unit)
<Singis> procackao sam po netu imaju neki drajveri ali dzaba kad ne mogu da bootujem uopste.
<Singis> ima li neko ideju koji bih linux mogao instalirati?
<promis> ako se pojavi login ekran znači da se butovao
<Singis> pa krene da se pojavi pa nestane :)
<Singis> blicne samo na tren.
<promis> koji drajver za grafičku?
<promis> kako je bilo u live režimu?
<Singis> nisam probao live rezim, preko wubija sam instalirao.
<promis> nisam nikad korsitio wubi, pa stoga ne bih da se upuštam dalje
<Singis> ok, al' svakako mislim da bi isto bilo i da sam drugacije.
<promis> to ne znam
<promis> ništa te ne košta da probaš live režim
<promis> ako u njemu baguje, onda će i na instalaciji 99%
<promis> inače, u načelu, još je rano za hibridne grafike
<Singis> probacu neki samo moram skinuti drugu instalaciju :)
<Singis> bez neki*
<promis> zašto drugu?
<Singis> Zato sto wubi (wubi.exe) instaliras preko windows-a kao double boot. Nema opcije za live rezim.
<nikolja> je l' se razume neko od vas oko PulseAudio i ALSA ?
<Singis> Ja se bas i ne razumem ali imao sam problema pre sa zvukom koje sam nasumicnim kliktanjem resio :) ali to nemoj da radis :P
<nikolja> :D
<nikolja> nego mi stalno pada Pulseaudio kad mi se pojave dva izvora zvuka
<nikolja> na primer, kad gledam nešto na yt (flesh) i kad me neko prozove na IRC
<nikolja> (aktivira mi se zvuk)
<nikolja> ili me neko cimne na IRC a pričam na TeamSpeak
<nikolja> i onda moram da izlazim iz programa
<nikolja> kucam u terminalu: killall pulseaudio
<nikolja> i to po nekoliko puta
<Singis> hmm... nisam expert ne bih znao, ali trazio sam po google-u ali nisam nasao resenje.
<promis> nikolja: koja verzija ubuntua?
<nikolja> 11.10
<promis> probaj da skroz isključiš pulse
<nikolja> ovako nešto?
<nikolja> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<promis> Singis: jel si preuzeo ISO ubuntua normalan, ima DESKTOP u svom imenu=
<promis> nikolja: ukucaj ovo: echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf
<promis> i onda ubi pulse: pulseaudio -k
<nikolja> aj da probam
<Singis> Skidam trenutno 64 bitnu verziju ISO.
<promis> a zar nisi već skinuo neki ISO?
<promis> ili je taj      wubi išao preko neta install?
<Singis> Ne. Skinuo sam Wubi :)
<nikolja> ja uopšte nemam taj fajl  client.conf
<promis> uradi Å¡ta sam rekao nikolja
<nikolja> znači da ga napravim
<nikolja> ok
<promis> samo prekopiraj komandu
<promis> sam će da se napravi
<Singis> da. skinuo sam wubi koji ima mozda 1mb i onda ga on skida preko neta i instalira kasnije, pa reboot i imas da biras sta ces...
<promis> dobro onda skini ISO
<Singis> skidam. ;)
<Singis> spor mi net pa ce potrajati :P
<promis> nikolja: sve sam ti namestio, samo upotrebi komande
<nikolja> uradio
<nikolja> sad ću da proverim
<nikolja> za sad podnosi tri zvuka istovremeno
<nikolja> Audacious, Flash (YouTube) i TeamSpeak
<nikolja> ali nisam naš nešto optimista... još ću da isprobavam
<nikolja> ali hvala promis
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-23
<nikolja> ista priča
<nikolja> ponovo me zeza
<nikolja> :/
<nikolja> лаку ноћ  о/
<Singis> evo ja skinuo ISO pa ga probam prvo preko virtual boxa malo da vidim sta ima novo :D a sutra ce ga instaliram ako stignem..
<SebojaND> pozdrav
<Beretta021> o/
<SebojaND> sta ima kako je
<nikolja> pozdrav
<nikolja|Odsutan> e, ljudi, može li neko da mi pomogne oko Pulseaudio ?
<nikolja> s vremena na vreme mi pukne pulseaudio
<nikolja> pa ne znam da li je pametno da ga totalno odstranim
<promis> nema potrebe, dovoljno je da se isključi, dođe ti isto kao i da si deinstalirao
<Klej> http://pastebin.com/AJEEFwgq
<Klej> Ako je neko upucen u php,nek uvidi u prob...
<nikolja> džabe sam ono sinoć radio
<nikolja> promis: i tu si? :) Nisi samo na #lugons
<promis> inače, ako nisi menjao onaj client.conf, pulse je i dalje isključen
<promis> nisam na lugons, samo mi još to fali
<nikolja> nije se ni gasio pulse
<nikolja> ukucao sam ono, pa onda; pulseaudio -k
<nikolja> ali on se sam restartovao kao da ništa nije bilo
<promis> nemoguće
<nikolja> čim sam ono odradio
<promis> proveri client.conf da li je dobar
<promis> autospawn = no
<promis> probaj ovo: pulseaudio --kill
<nikolja> mislim da je uspelo.... ne vidim ikonicu za zvuk
<nikolja> pošto je to od pulseaudio ikonica
<promis> jeste ikonica mora da nestane
<nikolja> sad samo da nađem upustvo da napravim od ALSA
<nikolja> promis: hvala još jednom
<nikolja> :)
<promis> pa samo pokreni programe
<promis> oni će da upotrebe šta nađu
<nikolja> da napravim ikonicu
<promis> a, od toga se oprosti
<promis> ja nisam uspeo da nađem da stavim ikonicu
<promis> što ne znači da nema ;)
<nikolja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313253&page=22
<promis> pa dobro rekompilacija appleta za 9.10 verziju
<promis> :P
<promis> možeš da probaš, mada u 11.10 je gnome3...
<nikolja> :)
<nikolja> a i ne moram :)
<bankar> Kako ubaciti naše praznike u KDE kalendar?
<Atlantic777> hm, zanimljivo pitanje
<Atlantic777> ček da vidim da li ima nešto o tome
<Atlantic777> ako nema, valjalo bi napraviti
<Atlantic777> ode čovek
<promis> čini mi se da je to već rešeno
<promis> ono bar je spominjano ranije
<Atlantic777> jeste, ima nešto
<Atlantic777> http://linuxo.org/content/kde4-kalendar-praznici-libkholidays
<Atlantic777> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-i18n-sr/2010-June/thread.html
<Atlantic777> githz i Dalibor sigurno znaju više o tome.
<TildaTurn> <O
<SebojaND> vece
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-24
<Singis> Pozz drugari ja samo da javim da sam probao da instaliram ubuntu preko ISO-a i da na zalost ne moze nikako... black screen. Tj. instalira se on ali kad dodje do "welcome" screen-a dobijem crni ekran.
<Singis> Procesor AMD A6-3650 2.6GHz  4 cores, sa integrisanom  HD 6530D APU grafikom.
<Singis> Cisto da obavestim.
<Singis> Ali zato preko virtual box-a radi bezprekomerno :P
<Singis> bezprekorno*
<nikolja> pozdrav
<gal> Imam backup jedne particije (na njoj se nalazi Mint) odrađen sa Clonezillom, particija je veličine 100 GB, dok backup ima oko 5 GB, htio bih da smanjim particiju na 50 GB, pa me interesuje hoću li moću vratiti sistem posle resize-a(planiram malo da se igram sa sistemom posle resize-a).
<nikolja> promis: uspeo sam da namestim onu ikonicu za zvučnik preko onog upustva
<promis> rekompajlirao si
<promis> a jel ti sad radi dobro zvuk, kad si isklju;io pulse
<nikolja> da
<Somersby> dobro vece
<pocetnik> zasto firefox nemoze da prikaze celokpukna sajt?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-25
<SebojaND> pozdrav
<nikolja> o/
<ubuntusr> Moze panel da bude providan?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-18
<perun_> moze pitanje vezano za intelov drajver?
<perun_> lspci -vvv mi prijavljuje Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS
<bb> pozdrav svima
<Atlantic777> poz bb
<perun_> moze pitanje vezano za intelov drajver?
<perun_> lspci -vvv mi prijavljuje Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS
<perun_> Ubuntu 12.04 je instaliran na laptopu
<perun_> ali i pored pokusaja da instaliram drajver sa intel.com sajta
<Atlantic777> a zašto bi to radio?
<bitlord> uf, to ne ide bas tako, jedini driver je slobodni driver koji intel razvija
<perun_> i dalje mi ne prikazuje instaliran intelov drajver
<perun_> ma samo pitam
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep -i render
<Atlantic777> pokreni ovo
<Atlantic777> uglavnom intel ima dobru podršku i ne treba ništa da se petlja po drajverima
<perun_> ok
<perun_> sada cu to da uradim
<Atlantic777> hajde, pa kpoiraj ovde poslednjih par redova, kada završi
<bitlord> perun_, kernel modul se zove i915, a u /var/log/Xorg.0.log mozes da vidis da li koristi intel driver za X, i ovo sto Atlantic777 kaze da li imas punu podrsku za opengl
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da bude ntšo crvenim
<Atlantic777> uglavnom podrška za opengl bude relevantan podatak da li sve funkcioniše kako treba
<bitlord> i sta ustvari koristi, intel_mesa driver ili llvm software rendered ili tkao nesku "emulaciju"
<perun_> ok
<perun_> prikazuje direct rendering Yes
<perun_> OpenGL render string: Mesa DRI Intel(R)b945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<bitlord> izgleda ok
<perun_> pa da onda ne diram nista vise.
<Atlantic777> da, izgleda da je sve ok
<bitlord> da, necu da pricam da postoje i druge opcije, noviji driver-i itd.. (to je sve kockanje, i ako zapne nesto ne zelim da budem kriv!)
<bitlord> mada sad i LTS izdanja dobijaju upgrade vaznih stvari kao kernel, mesa, X, X driver-i itd...
<bitlord> ili je to nekako opciono?
<bitlord> ne znam koju verziju driver-a imas, i da li je uopste build-ovan sa SNA podrskom, ali to bi moglo mozda da da nekog malog ubrzanja (mada je to jos eksperimetalno i moze da pravi probleme, zato ne zelim nikoga da gnjavim)
<bitlord> mada je to vezano za 2D akceleraciju, ali opet prilicno se vidi razlika (bar kod mene)
<bitlord> rekao sam da cu cutati, ali pukao bih da nisam rekao, drugi put me izbacite! :-)
<perun_> ma hvala ti
<perun_> ja ovo samo gledam takodje sa eksperimentalne strane
<perun_> u pitanju je ibm r60 lap top
<perun_> pa mi je pao saka
<bitlord> :-)
<Atlantic777> r60 ili t60?
<perun_> a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS se poprilicno lepo ponasa na njemu
<perun_> jako sam zadovoljan
<perun_> evo tacno natpisa sa dela kod monitora lenovo R60e
<perun_> mada na delu kod tastature pise IBM ThinkPad
<bitlord> verovatno napravljen u prelaznoj fazi
<perun_> :)
<Atlantic777> za r60 ne znam, a jako su mi zanimljivi ti ibm/lenovo thinkpadovi
<perun_> Ovo je izgleda neka biznis klasa, mislim bilo :)
<Atlantic777> perun_: da, vrlo sličan kao t60 samo što t60 ima nešto jače kućište i malo je tanji
<Atlantic777> generalno, mnogo dobre mašine :)
<perun_> t60 nisam video uzivo, vec samo sliku i izgled je ok, ali mi se cini barem kod ibm-ovih modela da je i hardver nekako optimizovan i da i pod jacim opterecenjem moze lepo da radi.
<Atlantic777> Pa da, evo ja imam najjeftiniji thinkpad, ovaj koji lenovo sada pakuje i prezadovoljan sam kako to sve izgleda i radi.
<Atlantic777> Kad porastem i budem imao para, kupiću sebi i nešto ozbiljnije, ali i ovo je super.
<Atlantic777> Stvarno je očigledno koliko je to sve kvalitetnije napravljeno.
<bitlord> i ja sam pre par godina kupio "fake" thinkpad SL serija tada, vrlo dobar, i zadovoljan kako radi i kako je napravljen, iako nije cvrst kao T i ostale thinkpad serije, bolji je od vecine plasticnih laptopova sto se dansa prodaju (normalno u tom rangu (cena))
<bitlord> danas/tada
<profiler1982> http://eviacam.sourceforge.net/
<profiler1982> ubacis to
<bitlord> svaki dan je sve gore sa ovim jeftinim laptopovima
<profiler1982> i glavom pomeras mis
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-19
<slobodan> pozdrav ubuntuovci!
<Atlantic777> pozdrav!
<slobodan> može li neko da mi kaže zašto nema srpskih paketa za aspell i myspell ? :(
<Atlantic777> slobodan: da, stvarno ih nema
<Atlantic777> jedino šta sam našao o tome je ovde http://srpski.org/aspell/
<Atlantic777> a to je staro više od 5 godina i ko zna u kakvom je stanju
<slobodan> da... to znam
<Atlantic777> imaš neki svežiji info? mogu da se potrudim da se taj paket nađe u nekoj od sledećih verzija
<slobodan> ali taj paket je jedno vreme bio uključivan sa aspell-om
<slobodan>  ta verzija je manje-više OK...  samo što mora ručno :)
<Atlantic777> slobodan: pokušavam da nađem taj paket u nekim od starijih distribucija i ne ide mi
<Atlantic777> da li znaš možda kako se zvao? aspell-sr i aspell-rs izgleda da nije postojao u ubuntuu
<Atlantic777> slobodan: mislim, vidi ovde http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aspell&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<slobodan> možda je to bilo pre hardy-ja :)
<slobodan> ništa.... ručno pa šta nam bude
<Atlantic777> btw, ja se prezivam Hardi :P
<slobodan> http://www.novell.com/products/linuxpackages/opensuse/aspell-sr.html
<slobodan> Ivan ;P
<Atlantic777> Hm, to mi je drugo prezime. :D
<Atlantic777> ok, videću stvarno da spakujem to pa ako ništa drugo okačim u svoj ppa do sledećeg ubuntu izdanja
<Atlantic777> za 13.04 je kasno
<slobodan> lepo
<Atlantic777> koju verziju ubuntua koristiš?
<slobodan> Mint :)
<Atlantic777> e za to već nisam siguran da li rade ubuntu paketi
<Atlantic777> ja mogu da vidim za ubuntu, eventualno debian, a oni dalje nek se snalaze
<Atlantic777> mislim, rade, ali koja verzija sa kojom, to pojma nemam
<slobodan> isti su repo-i
<slobodan> mint 14 je quantal
<Atlantic777> hm, imaš vremena?
<Atlantic777> daj mi pola sata da probam nešto da sprčkam odmah
<slobodan> malo
<slobodan> reci
<slobodan> nema potrebe... već sam instalirao :)
<Atlantic777> pa ništa, svrati onda opet za koji dan
<Atlantic777> pa ok
<slobodan> ništa lepše od ./configure  make   make install   :)
<Atlantic777> erm, ima nešto lepše
<Atlantic777> checkinstall
<slobodan> e da... i to sam nekada koristio...
<slobodan> moćna stvarčica
<Atlantic777> ako pokreneš sudo checkinstall umesto sudo make install, napraviće ti deb paket i moći ćeš redovno da ga deinstaliraš sa dpkg
<Atlantic777> da, poprilično zgodna stvarčica
<Atlantic777> neko zainteresovan da se žrtvuje? :)
<maxxx32> есть кто живаой?
<Atlantic777> maxxx32: hmm, da
<maxxx32> можете популярно пояснить как на руский канал по убунте попасть -а то туплю жесть
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-20
<shimmy> pozdrav ljudi
<shimmy> ima li koga?
<shimmy> imam problem sa logovanjem na forum
<shimmy> trebao bi mi neko od admina
<shimmy> 2 puta sam pokusao da restartujem password
<shimmy> i oba puta je neuspesno logovanje nakon toga
<shimmy> sada mi kaze da imam samo jos jedan pokusaj
<shimmy> ne znam sta ne stima
<shimmy> pls neki kontakt na shimmy89@gmail.com
 * joostvb je ovde
<shimmy> ima li koga?
<maletaski> nađe se
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Игрица заснована на интернет прегледачу : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-igrica-zasnovana-na-internet-pregledacu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ram za fotografiju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ram-za-fotografiju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lubuntu više info : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-lubuntu-vise-info
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lubuntu više info : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-vise-info
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Xubuntu vs Lubuntu? - vaša iskustva : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-vise-info
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Xubuntu vs Lubuntu? - vaša iskustva : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-vs-lubuntu-vasa-iskustva
<Bla_> ljudi kako pitanje
<Bla_> tj pitanje za Debian kako idu komande
<Bla_> kao sto je za linux SUdo
<Bla_> *ubuntu
<Bla_> kako idu za debian
<bitlord> debian je gnu/linux distribucija kao i ubuntu i vecina software-a je ista (ubuntu je baziran na debian-u) (mada ovo vazi za 'sve' distribucije)
<Bla_> bitlorde
<Bla_> nece da mi odradi iz ruta
<Bla_> apt-get install xchat
<Beretta021> Bla_: su -c 'komanda'
<Bla_> odradio sam su -
<Bla_> i presao
<Bla_> u root
<Beretta021> mada mozes podesiti sudo i na debianu (ne znam da li je po defaltu
<bitlord> Bla_, jel ti kaze nesto, neku gresu?
<Bla_> cek
<bitlord> gresku*
<Bla_> ja sam vec u rootu
<Bla_> npr u ubuntu kad ocu u root
<Bla_> kucam sudo su
<Bla_> pa password
<Bla_> a owde kucam
<Bla_> su -
<Bla_> pa onda pasword
<bitlord> kucaj whoami  pa vidi  (i obicne prompt ima na kraju # kad si root, a $ kad si user)
<Bla_> ajd ovako kad ocu da instaliram nesto znaci da nije root sta da kucam npr xchat
<Bla_> da znam to
<Bla_> #
<Bla_> root sam
<Bla_> kako sada da kucam da instaliram nesto
<Bla_> pt-get install xchat Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package xcha
<bitlord> moras biti root ako oces iz konzole, pa makar sto ti je Beretta021 rekao da izvrsi samo jednu komandu  sa  su -c 'komanda'  ili da koristis graficki package manager koji ce ti traziti root password
<Bla_> fali t
<bitlord> mozda je u nekom repo-u koji nisi dodao?
<Bla_> stavio sam i to
<Bla_> e to je fora
<Bla_> kad sam instalirao
<bitlord> debian ako instaliras sa cd-a (prvog) i ne das mu net mislim da ne podesi repo-e po default-u
<Bla_> debian nisam stavio rep
<Bla_> preskocio sam to
<Bla_> kako da podesim to repository
<Bla_> zato ne moze naci
<Bla_> ni jedan packkage
<bitlord> negde u /etc/apt/<nesto>  ne znam napamet
<Bla_> al kako se podesava msm sta da stavim
<Bla_> nacicu ja tu opciju
<Bla_> al nznm sta da stavim
<Bla_> i nemam zvuk isto a sve ostalo sljaka full
<Bla_> kako se gleda za zvuk ono |grep
<Bla_> nesto
<bitlord> koliko se ja secam dovoljno je da dodas na kraj URL-a  "nazive" repozitorijuma
<Bla_> ako ti nije tesko znam to da moze preko terminala
<Bla_> posle komande
<Bla_> samo stisnes enter
<Bla_> i on doda
<bitlord> i ovo ti mozda moze pomoci bar da vidis kako treba da izgleda http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<Bla_> ali nznm koje da ubacim
<bitlord> samo odaberi ovu list "Default Debian Packages"
<Bla_> You must select a release or 3rd Parties repository first.
<Bla_> nasao
<Bla_> al kako da dodam preko terminala
<bitlord> tekst editor?
<bitlord> samo uporedi sa svojom listom i vidi sta fali od ovih na kraju  "stable main contrib non-free" i ako ih sve zelis dodaj koji fale na tvoju listu ne moras sve da kopiras
<Bla_> daj mi komandu
<Bla_> za tej text editor
<Bla_> da bi skontao o cemu mi pricas
<bitlord> nano /etc/apt/sources.list   (kao root)
<Bla_> tamo sam
<Bla_> i uneo sam ono sto si mi dao
<Bla_> al ne vidim
<Bla_> kako da sacuvam
<bitlord> Ctrl+x  i pitace ce te da sacuvas
<Bla_> eo sacuvao sam uradio posle toga update
<Bla_> i kad ocu xhat
<Bla_> nece
<bitlord> sta sad kaze?
<bitlord> i da li je update prosao kako treba? nije bilo gresaka?
<Bla_> odradio hvala bracala
<Bla_> negooo kako zvuk da resim sada
<Bla_> mada i dalje ne kontam
<Bla_> komande ubuntu-a i debiana
<bitlord> jel radi instalacija tj. ima li xchat-a ili ne?
<Bla_> da da
<Bla_> radi resio sam to
<Bla_> al znam da instaliram samo iz ruta
<Bla_> ne znam komandu
<Bla_> iz onog dolara
<Bla_> :D
<bitlord> pa samo root moze da instalira software,  a rekao ti je Beretta021 kako mozes samo jednu komandu da izvrsis kao root i da se vratis u user terminal   su -c 'komanda'  kao su -c 'apt-get install xchat'
<Bla_> -c komanda je
<Bla_> kao sudo
<Bla_> u ubuntu?
<bitlord> ne znam za zvuk, imas alsamixer da vidis da li vidi i jednu karticu
<bitlord> Bla_, slicno tome, samo sudo i su su razlicite stvari
<bitlord> mada i na debian-u mozes da podesis sudo  ako zelis
<Bla_> uradio sam
<Bla_> iz ruta
<Bla_> apt-get install sudo
<Bla_> i instalirao sudo :)
<Bla_> ma nemam zvuk
<Bla_> nznm ni kako da vidim
<Bla_> koja je zucna
<Bla_> *zvucna
<bitlord> http://wiki.debian.org/sudo  ako oces da podesis
<Bla_> hvala sry sto te mucim
<Bla_> kako da pogledam koja je zvucna da bi zn ao da je install
<bitlord> alsa-info --output ~/alsainfo     kao user pa okaci na paste.lugons.org sve iz tog fajla
<bitlord> ako imas instaliran (pretpostavljam alsa-utils)
<Bla_> alsa-info --output ~/ alsainfo bash: alsa-info: command not found
<Kostic> За Дебијан куцаш su а за Убунту sudo su. На Дебијану користиш aptitude а на Убунтуу apt-get... Није то нека наука.
<Bla_> axaaa
<Kostic> Дај излаз од lspci
<Kostic> налепи на paste.ubuntu.com
<Bla_> daj mi ono za ono kako se zove davno sam koristio linux ono za paste
<Bla_> pa ti posaljem samo
<Bla_> link
<Kostic> Дао сам ти већ
<Kostic> прочитај оно што сам написао.
<bitlord> Kostic, a zasto na debian-u aptitude a ne apt-get?
<Kostic> Колико се ја сећам, Дебијан 6 је долазио са aptitude па сам користио њега
<Kostic> може било који
<Kostic> све је то исто с*aње
<Bla_> malopre
<Bla_> sam instalirao
<Bla_> xchat
<Bla_> sa apt-get
<Bla_> install
<Bla_> iz ruta
<Bla_> bez aptitude
<Kostic> Слободно можеш да напишеш то што желиш у једној линији... Нема потребе за толико \n ескејп чарактерса... ;)
<Bla_> navika sa facebooka
<Bla_> -_-
<Kostic> Ово није Фејсбук
<Bla_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632192/
<Bla_> i za ovo ima precica preko terminala da ne moram ici na sajt al sam zaboravio
<Bla_> zavrsava se |pastebin
<bitlord> da postoji program koji to radi,  das mu izlaz od drugog preko pipe  |  <---- pipe i on vrati adresu
<Kostic> Који је дистро у питању? Дебијан или?
<Bla_> na to sam ja mislio kad sam mu rekao da mi da komandu
<Bla_> debian je
<Bla_> da
<Kostic> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-firmware
<Kostic> Шта ти наредба враћа?
<Bla_> zasto nece da mi pastuje u terminalu
<Bla_> why?
<bitlord> Kostic, zasto mislis da za audio treba dodatni firmware?  (mozda postoje i takve kartice, ali obicno ne koriste dodatni firmware)
<Kostic> Да ли ти враћа нешто типа linux-firmware install
<Kostic> Не мислим да треба али желим да отклоним ту сумњу
<Kostic> Ја сам имао једно седам звучних за које је требао фирмвер
<bitlord> pa tako se ne otklanja instaliranjem sve sto mozda treba?
<bitlord> ali dobro, necu se petljati
<Bla_> pise command not found
<Kostic> Ја нисам дао наредбу за инсталирањем било чега
<Kostic> само хоћу да проверим
<Kostic> Који команд нот фаунд? Dpkg, grep?
<Bla_> kucam sam u terminalu to sto si mi rekao
<TildaTurn> oce na debianu da zvuk bude mute po instalaciji
<Bla_> linux-firmware install
<Kostic> Oк, инсталиран је. Уради alsamixer и цепи све клизаче на максимум.
<Bla_> nece da mi kopira ovo
<Bla_> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-firmware
<Bla_> Kosticu nece j*beni paste
<Bla_> ni na desni klik misa
<Bla_> ni ovako
<TildaTurn> probaj srednji
<Kostic> хаха
<bitlord> Bla_, paste u terminal-u  Shift+Insert
<TildaTurn> tockic
<TildaTurn> Kostic; srednji, sa tockicem :)
<Bla_> insert?
<Bla_> TidaTurn probas ti nesto da stisnes ? ti si sve odmah znao kad si poceo da koristis linux
<bitlord> da, postoji taster insert na svakoj tastaturi
<Kostic> Што Дебијан ако си почетник?
<Bla_> al sam sve zaboravio
<Kostic> http://vimeo.com/62092214 што је добро ово.
<Bla_> pre sam ga koristio
<Bla_> sve komande
<Kostic> man(1) is your friend.
<combuster> dovoljno je da selektujes sta hoces i onda pritisnes tockic na misu ili ctrl+shift+v
<combuster> ako nece onda ti clipboard ne radi
<Kostic> Одох да играм Веснот. Воздра.
<Bla_> u pocetku sam
<Bla_> radio na desni klik
<Bla_> pa paste
<Bla_> sad nece belo
<Bla_> Kosticu
<Bla_> ne vraca mi komandu
<Bla_> ostane samo ovo
<Bla_> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-firmware
<Bla_> i prebaci novi red
<bitlord> verovatno odradi i nema izlaza od  | grep linux-firmware
<bitlord> sto znaci da to ne postoji u izlazu od dpkg --get-selections
<Bla_> sta sad da radim?
<bitlord> jesi pokusao da prvo pogledas alsamixer?
<Bla_> samo da kucam alsamixer
<bitlord> da
<Bla_> cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<bitlord> to je debian stable?
<Anoniman86> cao svima
<DaRRk0_87> ima koga?
<Atlantic777> DaRRk0_87: ima, kaži
<DaRRk0_87> pazi sada ovco
<DaRRk0_87> ovo
<Atlantic777> hehe, ovca, znači tako? :P
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-21
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Преводи из задовољства : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prevodi-iz-zadovoljstva
<Atlantic777> ode čovek :D
<TildaTurn> :D
<DaRRk0_87> ima li koga? kako da namestim standardni log on screen
<DaRRk0_87> da ne moram kucati stalno startx
<DaRRk0_87> debian
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Stari Lexmark stampac : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-stari-lexmark-stampac
<DaRRk0_87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634384/
<DaRRk0_87> imao neko slican problem?
<uki> pozz drugari
<Atlantic777> poz uki
<uki> jel probao neko od vas buntu 13.04
<Atlantic777> uki: ja ga koristim upravo. :)
<uki> kako ti se cini,meni deluje dosta ispeglaniji od 12.04 i ako nisam neki ljubitelj unitija ovo bih mogao da koristim
<uki> ali mi treba mala pomoc naravno
<uki> :)
<Atlantic777> ne koristim unity, ja sam krenuo od minimal instalacije pa sam instalirao samo ono Å¡ta mi je trebalo
<Atlantic777> an dva računara, radi savršeno
<uki> to i mene kolje nisam bas strucan sa ubuntuom,koristio sam ga do 10.04 i posle 12 al sad ne znam koje drivere i sta trenutno mi je dual boot
<uki> najvise zbog flesa
<Atlantic777> hm, flash radi solidno sada
<uki> meni i dalje secka, jbg losa grafa a ni drajver ne znam koje
<Atlantic777> a drajveri... pa koju grafu imaš?
<Atlantic777> flash je na linuxu više orijentisan ka CPU-u
<uki> imam ati hd 6450 i 2 gb ddr2 i sempron 3000 nije dual jel dovoljno to?
<uki> radi 1.90
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta 1.90?
<uki> malo oc stock mu je 1800 a ja ga stavio na 1900
<uki> na cpu mislim :)
<Atlantic777> a to :)
<Atlantic777> pa ne znam, ja imam atom na 1.4 i radi mi flash ok
<uki> a koji broswer koristis?
<Atlantic777> firefox
<uki> sad cu da probam da ga namestim ako to uspem da sredim bye bye win :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa instalacijom Lubunta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instalacijom-lubunta
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> adobe flash player problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-adobe-flash-player-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Terminal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-terminal--17379
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Terminal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-terminal--17379
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Terminal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-terminal--17379
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-)) :DD
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija Wine(32b),dotnet20,30,40...na Ubuntu 64bit-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-wine-32b-dotnet20-30-40-na-ubuntu-64bit-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nece internet na ubuntu 12.10. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-nece-internet-na-ubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nece internet na ubuntu 12.10. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nece-internet-na-ubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ram memorija gasi komp : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ram-memorija-gasi-komp
<dragan99> Tema za razmisljanje
<dragan99> Najskidaniji torrent distro koji sejem
<dragan99> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/cd15fxxi/_016.png
<dragan99> Ovo niko ne skida
<dragan99> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/1t84wi1w/_015.png
<StephenS> zasto ne?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Greska u pdf-a uradjenom u Scribusu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-greska-u-pdf-a-uradjenom-u-scribusu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wifi trouble : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wifi-trouble
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-) :D
<_goxxsy_> bora1 veche drug ! :-) :D
<bora1> _goxxsy_vece i pozdrav
<_goxxsy_> :-)
<StephenS> kakvo vam je mleko?
<StephenS> Da li pijete mleko?
<StephenS> idemo milk-questions
<uros1> StephenS: da nisi ti mali promašio sobu, logiku, ili jednostavno nemaš socijalnu inteligenciju?
<StephenS> Ne?
<uros1> onda ne.
<StephenS> Pa kako ovde nema #rs reko da pitam ovde
<StephenS> Afera mleko, kontas?
<uros1> ovo je kanal za pitanja korisnika, namenski.
<bojce> a i nema nikakve veze sa mlekom, uzgred...
<StephenS> ok nisam znao
<uros1> cool
<_goxxsy_> Laughing Out Loud
<StephenS> those scripts are annoying
<StephenS> lol znao sam da koristi tu scriptu
<StephenS> Zasto lepo ne predju na XChat
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-24
<dragan99> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/23/china-chooses-ubuntu-for-a-national-reference-os-coming-in-april/
<DaRRk0_87> gde da nadjem start aplication
<DaRRk0_87> imam gnome shell
<DaRRk0_87> u serch nema
<dragan99> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/23/china-chooses-ubuntu-for-a-national-reference-os-coming-in-april/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype problem sa instalaciom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-problem-sa-instalaciom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Raw Therapee : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-raw-therapee
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Raw Therapee : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-raw-therapee--17391
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nvidia ne radi kako treba : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-ne-radi-kako-treba
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-17
<nikolam> mozee neko da potvrdi da li mu radi XMPP/Jabber/GTalk sa guglovim serverima (Pidgin na primer), posto meni deluje hao da su pukli...
<hbogner> nikolam, google hangouts i google talk su down
<hbogner> ni meni neradi
<nikolam> to je to. 10x hbogner
<Vuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU  Ja sam Uskok i to mi je jedina 'mana';)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-19
<bad63r> ima li koga
<bad63r> interesuje me da li postoji mogucnost da na novom ubuntuu 14.04 bude podrzana neka nova wi fi karta?
<bad63r> posto nisam upocen oce doci novi kernel
<TildaTurn> :)
<bad63r> sta je smesno :D
<TildaTurn> nije nista smesno
<TildaTurn> bio je o samo osmeh
<TildaTurn> je to*
<TildaTurn> :)
<bad63r> oke :D
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-20
<pipi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZSVaPKqwi0 ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-21
<nempau> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-22
<Beretta021> nesto tih forum vec duze vreme...
<maletaski> kako misliš tih?
<Beretta021> nema 100 aktivnih tema ko pre :P
<maletaski> a to
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-23
<kurjak> lugons.org
<kurjak> neradi?
<kurjak> radi:)
<uros1> meni radi
<kurjak> mene bese zaustavio  a sad radi
<uros1> :)
<kurjak> ;(
<kurjak> hah
<kurjak> Beretta021:  nes si smanijo utoku!cinimi se?
<kurjak> potkratio*
<kurjak> uros1: kako ti :)
<kurjak> ja nabavio neku mali masinu
<uros1> a neka gužva
<kurjak> nokia windows pone?
<uros1> ?
<uros1> valjda MeeCo :)
<kurjak> pa ja nisam u guzvi No je studiram
<kurjak> a sta ti je to?
<uros1> Nokia N9
<kurjak> aa nokia 620
<kurjak> ma radi ali
<kurjak> ali ona oce da odlucuje o meni
<kurjak> a ja to nevolim
 * kurjak ma dosa sam joj glave;(
<uros1> ne bre Nokia N9
<kurjak> N9 a sta ti je to Cek da vidju na netu
<uros1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N9
<uros1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N9
<kurjak> vidija vidija Da prostis ista govna drugo pakovanje
<uros1> ok
<kurjak> a sad mi fali telefon jopet:(
<kurjak> telefon i va nova konti ja to kod mene nepase
<kurjak> pokupi sve
<kurjak> odnese na net
 * kurjak ;(hm
<kurjak> uros1: ma treba mi telefon! U vu "glupu" moju zemlju ne prodaju:( tako s nes
<uros1> ček brb
 * kurjak ček čeku;(uros1;(
 * kurjak odo dodo;(
<ubuntuser> Da li neko može da mi pomogne? Naime, koristim Ubuntu 13.10 i juče sam primetio nešto veoma čudno, što se do sada nije dešavalo. Kada kliknem desni klik na prozor i izaberem opciju Move to workspace 2, ili na bilo koji drugi desktop, taj prozor jednostavno nestane. Da li neko ima isti problem? I kako to da rešim?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-16
<kiborgee> dan radni ljudi
<kiborgee> moze pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-17
<nikolam> GoogleCode Kaput. Arhive dostupne samo do kraja godine. Alati za migraciju dostupni. http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2015/03/farewell-to-google-code.html
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-18
<nikolam> https://mega.co.nz/#blog_33
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-19
<nikolam> Kontejneri nisu iz kontejnera: http://www.vitavonni.de/blog/201503/2015031201-the-sad-state-of-sysadmin-in-the-age-of-containers.html
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-20
<gear_> moj je nik 'zag' a moja muzika je https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bseHQr0C6U od danas sam stalno prisutan na Srpskim sajtovima!;(
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-22
<radnik> imam swap particiju ali mi se na terminalu pokazuje  0 0  0  kao da je nemam, Å¡ta da radim ?
<radnik> kada kucam u terminalu "swapon -s"  dobijem rezultat 0 0 0, kad uključim disk utility , tu se vidi da imam swap particiju
<radnik> i System Monitor pokaže da mi je swap 0 bita
<radnik> kako ovo da se namesti da radi?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-26
<NZT> LiBRE časopis Vas poziva da popunite ovu jako kratku anketu
<NZT> http://goo.gl/forms/hOIQ1BCo2r
#ubuntu-rs 2017-03-21
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/9aaf15c4e0dd
<nikolam> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2017-03-23
<Fox_> Добар дан
#ubuntu-rs 2017-03-25
<[85]> cao neki admin online?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-20
<luta> pozdrav svima
<luta> imam mali problem sa instalacijim verzije 15
<luta> da li može neko da mi pomogne?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-21
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAkvx-NdhAc
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA8pFUPUoEA
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v83iA-urgvQ
<baraba_> odo dodo da mrknem ako bogda cu i da svanem;)
<baraba_> cuvaju me straze
<baraba_> vas i nase
<baraba_> ja sam dvno rodjen
<baraba_> nedaju mi da urem
<baraba_> no vele da se mucim i ucim jos do posledneg danka;)
<baraba_> ja se nebunim idem poslusno i uzdignutne glave
 * baraba_ ;(:)
<vuk> caos, jel ima ko aktivan..???
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-24
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck7FHnKlWuU
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> ljudi oprostite mi;(
<milobit-> linux je najvise govno na svetu;)
<milobit-> samo za sirotinju raju
<milobit-> to je cista prevara
<milobit-> hakeri krakeri anonimusi samo na njemu profitiraju;(
<milobit-> vjerujte mi to vam kaza vas milobit :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8 ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKAHN9gUtiM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> aj odo dodo;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-25
<dallboy> pozz da li se firewalll gufw automatski podize zajedno sa sistemom ubuntu?
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-18
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> jel mi jos ziv 'brat' azijat?!
 * milobit- nema nikoga :( nema vise ni mog 'brata' azijata
<milobit-> svi ka poklani spavaju:(
 * milobit- jedino se dungodung 's' migom javi;)
<morten-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<morten-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
 * morten- jos me zovu 'pet'
<morten-> ja bija sam najbolji ucenik U razredi do petog razreda
<morten-> a psle sam to batalio
<morten-> caca me nije posle ni u skole nije scia da salja;(
<morten-> i ja postak samouk
<morten-> a djedo znao samo malo da 'kubicira' ni me mogo mnogo nauciti
<morten-> isteso mi neke gusle male
<morten-> tu mi nije pomogla uka i nauka
<morten-> prste mi reuma obuzela u ranoj mladosti
<morten-> Ja sam normalan cojk al zivot mi ne vredi vise ni jedne pare ni dinare
<morten-> dinara'
<morten-> no se bogu molim i bogu se molim ;)
<morten-> no dane brojim i bogu se molim*
<morten-> ;)
 * morten- jos me zovu 'avetinja' :)
<morten-> a svi me u zlato kuju :)
<morten-> to mi je jedina mana ;)
<morebit> nije nego jes morten- je ostario omatorio obolio
<morebit> stap nosi
<morebit> necu vise o njemu
 * morebit matoroj dzukeli!;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<morebit> da sam i milobit
<morebit> bas mi nije drag 'brat' azijat;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<morebit> odo dodo
 * morebit mozak mi radi a pamet me drzi;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQkNaYjns60
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-21
<casna_sestra> de ste
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJQ2kgQHSzo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-22
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> kod mene guslarsko selo veselo;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<Arch_Baby> pozdrav ima li koga
<milobit-> ja Ja sam tu:)
<Arch_Baby> pitanje kako na gnome da namestim touchpad
<Arch_Baby> radi levi i desni klik
<Arch_Baby> al ne radi touch
<Arch_Baby> na laptopu
<milobit-> ja sam ti na suse
<Arch_Baby> ja sam na archu al gnome
<Arch_Baby> na deepinu radi al na gnome ne
<milobit-> kontrolcentar ili kak se to konas vice
<milobit-> gnome kontrolcentar
<Arch_Baby> da skinem to a?
<milobit-> ne
<Arch_Baby> nego
<milobit-> istiling i tamo imas sve
<Arch_Baby> aj malo opsirnije molim te
<milobit-> ha ne znam na vaski ili naski
<Arch_Baby> probaj na naski
<milobit-> ni mi taj jezik najbolji
<Arch_Baby> :)
<Arch_Baby> engleski?
 * milobit- taj jezik mi je nepoznat;(
<milobit-> ubuntu jos manje znam
<Arch_Baby> nije ovo ubuntu
<Arch_Baby> nego arch linux
<milobit-> pitaj dungodung
 * milobit- ista govna drugo pakovanje;)
<Arch_Baby> samo kad je suse najboljik
<milobit-> #lugons.org
<milobit-> #lugons
 * milobit- tamo su vaske karavlaske
<milobit-> oni sve znaju!;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> Arch_Baby: kako no se ti jos zoves?
<milobit-> Alen?
<milobit-> ae?
<milobit-> ej ba ti Arch_Baby  ma suse je isto postao govn!
<milobit-> naj Torvel? krenuo ponovo iz pocetka;(
 * milobit- cia ga vrbovala;(
 * morebit ode mi brat 'azijat'
<morebit> ja pijem momentalno Jabukovacu ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oUpSJ084WA
<morebit> cisti krv cisti vene jabukovaca
<morebit> joj mane nema
<morebit> MAnastirka je zastarila;;)
 * morebit doduse je nekad lepa bila 
<morebit> ova samo za Atlantic777  ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8&list=RDEM5ezZJNfopSTeu6XWdFX0BA&start_radio=1
<morebit> ova za mog 'brata' azijata https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> odo dodo do Doboja tamo me ceka Brckalo;)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-16
<morebit> vidji vidji Nema mi nog 'brata' *luminata*
 * morebit bozemili ja djeli se djede?
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_aZx03adM
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q62LzBD0-gw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg&feature=emb_rel_end
<morebit> slava ti djedo
<morebit> zastava se jos cuva
<morebit> kad si zvao mog djedu da ide s tobom za srbiju on je odbio
<morebit> i ostao da cuva zastavu
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWLfiwU_oqY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttl0io9RIGk
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> mozak mi nestaje
<milobit-> a pamet me izdaje
<milobit-> da svedobro jos znam i pratim
<milobit-> ali nema pomoci
<milobit-> mali su mali a veliki su veliki
<milobit-> moc i sila svetom vlada
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-17
<kobit> 7JOIN #KUBUNTU
<kobit> ;)
<kobit> kakoste ljudi :)
<kobit> nema mi nog 'garavog'
<kobit> steta
<kobit> ni mi mrzak no mi je i drag
<kobit> on jedini progovori koju
 * kobit a vi strucnjaci Ka zaliveni cutite ;(
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<kobit> PS: najnovija informacija. Poceo je svetski Bioloski Rat!
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYxBD5Th_J0&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hxUgCAWp7k
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> neko kaze trla baba lan
<milobit-> da joj prodje dan
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-18
<nikolam> Zna li neko zašto su sa ubuntu-rs vikija nestale sve stranice i sav sadržaj?
<nikolam> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> vidji vidji moga 'brata' azijata I on  je tu  ;(  :)
<morebit> kako si nikolam_
<morebit> ti si jedini vodje koji uzbrdo koci :)
 * milobit- morebit !?
<milobit-> http://italia.fm/
<nikolam> i tako milobit- koristis li ti lxc
<nikolam> I sjecas li se DOli Bel, sta je bilo sa Ubuntu-rs Vikijem.. neko ga obrisao
<milobit-> doli bel mislis na onaj film Sidranov?
<milobit-> nisam te bas dobro razabrao?
<milobit-> lxc ja
<milobit-> koristim
<milobit-> ta je bilo sa Ubuntu-rs Vikijem.. neko ga obrisao' to neznam?
<milobit-> ja koristim suse
<milobit-> a sad se javljam sa ubuntu
 * milobit- ubuntu mi je zadnja rupa na sviralu ;(
<milobit-> pitaj dungodung ?
<milobit-> 0n je strucnjak za te stvati
<nikolam> a sta koristis, QNX? milobit- ? :P
<nikolam> Bice da si ipak na Xubuntu :P
<milobit-> morebit bas se u to ne razbiram dobro
<milobit-> QNX  ma jok
<milobit-> morebit se moj brat blizanac s tim bavi
<milobit-> ma haj puscimo to
<milobit-> sta ima jos tamo novo?
<milobit-> kod mene celu zemlju U karantenu stavili
<milobit-> na dva metra cojk sme da stoji U redu jedan do drugoga
<milobit-> a ostalo sve otkazano
<milobit-> samo deset ljudi sme da se okupi U buljuk
<milobit-> doduse vojske mema na ulicama U vojnickom odelu
<milobit-> nesmes da ripas (kasljes;)
<milobit-> eto to je trenutno stanje kod mene
<milobit-> ps. sve zatvoreno osim prodavnica za namirnice
<milobit-> i rafovi su puni :)
<milobit-> a i teferici su zabranjeni i U privatnom sektoru;)
<milobit-> samo preko mreze moze  :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> samo za Atlantic777 ;(;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdiu8lZBeFk
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uPGULGK86o
 * nikolam cje navrne malko docnije
<morebit> nikolam zomi je nisam doma ;(
<morebit> dungodung ko je va budala' ?
<morebit> nikolam
<morebit> 'rom'
<morebit> hahaa
<morebit> mene cuvaju Crni Arapi i ljuti Azijati
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> nikolam "moj brate' azijate ;(
<morebit> koj tebe vrag i djavo vodje nanese
<morebit> hvala ti nabesedi :)
<morebit> barmo se malo izdivanili
<morebit> kauri nece ni da me cuju a kamoli vide
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<morebit> nikolam vrlo si pozeljan da budes cesto na ovom kanalu
<morebit> da se malo dosadjujemo zabavljamo
<morebit> ovi svi drugi su 'mumije'
<morebit> do duse ne diraju me
<morebit> no me pusce da provodim svoje hirove
<morebit> ti malo kakis
<morebit> a nije ni meni mane  ;)
<morebit> razonodis me pomalo
<morebit> jer dosadi i sam sebi
<morebit> kad sam sam
<morebit> tako uvek si dobro doso
<morebit> vodje
<morebit> :)
<morebit> pijan ili trezan
<morebit> i ja sam malo pod gaso
<morebit> uvek u vi vreme
<morebit> vo'
<morebit> aj odo dodo
<morebit> zbogom i tebi
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-19
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> vidji vidji al nas ima :)
 * morebit kazu vo nestabilno vrema pogoduje 'blizancima' ;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> nikolam vidim ti se obliznio' ;)
<milobit-> obliznija*
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4U5wZ0zUmg&feature=emb_rel_end
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-20
<dragonnet> ima li koga
<dragonnet> treba mi pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-22
<kobit> kakoste ljudi :)
<kobit> kod mene ni  bas dobro :(
<kobit> 'baba se pomamila
<kobit> i oce da pravi neke feste
 * kobit rado bi je posla na 'hairet' da je se otarasim;(
<kobit> jutros se 'baba' s neke 'taravanke vrnu
<kobit>  a ja nabavija toljagu od dva metra ;)
<kobit> pa joj neda da mi pridje
<kobit> a ona me pita stoto znaci!?
<kobit> ja joj velju reko
<kobit> nocas sam ima trmperaturiu preko 40.C stepeni
<kobit> a ona ka strela skoci pa me preskoci i iz kuce istrca
<kobit> i ode nekud
 * kobit odnija je vrag  u nepovrat ;)
<kobit> tako Joja od Doboja ja ti miran danas ka tica na granu  :)
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YmEMKiGZhk
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytC8OY1Owoo
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oEyrSYJxqI
<kobit> odo dodo
<kobit> ovo je za moju 'babu'  ;(   :)
